# @ Marcel1409



## Yupii (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Marcel, 
falls Du doch noch im Forum lesen solltest, wollt ich Dir mitteilen, dass die braunen Twister erste Sahne sind. Habe in den drei Tagen die meissten Fische darauf gefangen#6#6. Habe dann gönnerhaft einige teuer verkauft:q
Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis.
Ein Freund von mir wird sich demnächst mal wegen der Twister bei Dir im Geschäft melden.
Das heisst natürlich auch für Euch am 15., dass keine Dorsche mehr da sind:q
Haben wir alle weggefischt. Trotzdem viel Spass von Heiligenhafen aus.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## kiepenangler (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

moin,
hasste villeicht ein bild von dem twistern, was du hier reinstellen könntest?


----------



## HD4ever (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

tja.....
den Marcel haben sie hier ausm Board gekantet....
Meiner Meinung nach völlig überzogen diese Reaktion seitens eines Mods's... |krach:
will ich mich aber nicht weiter zu auslassen hier.... #d
wunder dich also nicht das er nicht antwortet...


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Er wird antworten ..................... löl


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ HD4ever:
das habe ich auch erst heute morgen mitgekriegt, war drei Tage auf der Ostsee. Vielleicht schaut er trotzdem mal herein.
Kann man Mod`s auch auf die Ignorliste setzen?

@ kiepenangler: 
ich kriege die Grafik nicht eingebunden. Kannst ja mal im Archiv unter "Twister" forsten. da hatte Marcel ein Bild hineingesetzt, war im März.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@hd4ever, Marcel hat sich selber gekanntet. 
@yuppi, mußt mal versuchen ich weis das nicht ob das geht.


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

hat mit Dir, M.S. aber nichts zu tun, geht um jemand anderen.
Gruss Uwe P.
P.S. ist mein Nickname yupii und nicht yuppi, so viel Zeit muss bleiben:q


----------



## HD4ever (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

na ja - will mich wie gesagt nich darüber so auslassen ....
aber schließlich wurde er vorher ja auch nicht gerade freundlich angetextet denke ich ... vielleicht sollte sowas mal ne Sperre für x-Monate geben ...
meiner Meinung ausreichend !


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

sorry yupii falsch geschrieben  #t aber mit wem das zu tun hat ist ja egal, versucht habe ich das trotzdem noch nicht
@hd4ever, sicher wurde er mies angetextet aber Marcel hat nun nicht zum ersten mal so ich sag mal beleidigend geantwortet im übrigen hat der andere auch eine Verwarnung bekommen


----------



## Tackle (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> @hd4ever, sicher wurde er mies angetextet aber Marcel hat nun nicht zum ersten mal so ich sag mal beleidigend geantwortet im übrigen hat der andere auch eine Verwarnung bekommen


 
@ Mod`s
Man kann sich das immer so hindrehen wie man es möchte.


Mal ne Frage an die anderen (Mod`s ausgeschlossen!!!). Lest euch Marcel`s Antwort mal durch und sagt dann ob sie so beleidigent ist, das man dafür ne Verwarnung aufgebrummt bekommt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=730206&postcount=17


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> Lest euch Marcel`s Antwort mal durch und sagt dann ob sie so beleidigent ist, das man dafür ne Verwarnung aufgebrummt bekommt,


Falsche Frage, das "so" müsste raus)


----------



## Achim_68 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Mensch Thomas, wir durften doch gar nicht antworten....... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

sorry, verpennt ))


----------



## Palerado (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Tackle schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mod`s
> Man kann sich das immer so hindrehen wie man es möchte.
> 
> 
> ...


Juhuuu ich darf antworten. Bin ja kein Mod.
Kurze Frage dazu Tackle: Was willst Du damit bezwecken? Das die Member jetzt auf die Barrikaden gehen? Mods denunzieren?
Sorry, aber das kann es doch wohl nicht sein mit solch einer Aktion jetzt um die Ecke zu kommen.


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

leider kann man die Mod`s nicht ignorieren.  Wie man sieht, klappt es ja ei Ihnen auch nicht immer mit erst lesen, dann denken und dann schreiben:q
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> Wie man sieht, klappt es ja ei Ihnen auch nicht immer mit erst lesen, dann denken und dann schreiben


Stimmt (leider) :-(((


----------



## Tackle (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ Mod`s


Ihr seit die Größten#6 ! 

Wie ich schon geschrieben hab: "Man kann es sich immer so hinstellen das es seiner Meinung her passt!"


----------



## Achim_68 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Tackle schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mod`s
> 
> 
> Ihr seit die Größten#6 !
> ...



Sorry, aber ich kann Dir nicht folgen. Was meinst Du?   #c


----------



## kiepenangler (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> @ kiepenangler:
> ich kriege die Grafik nicht eingebunden. Kannst ja mal im Archiv unter "Twister" forsten. da hatte Marcel ein Bild hineingesetzt, war im März.
> Gruss Uwe P.


 
Jo danke habs jetzt gefunden#6  sehen gut aus, werde mir dann vllt. auch mal welche davon holen. hasst sie bei marcel ausm laden, ne?!

gruß


----------



## Stingray (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Also wenn man sich wie *Marcel1409 *mal gerade macht, wird man gesperrt ? Dann hoffe ich mal, das ich nie Stress mit einem Boardie bekomme ! Also bitte bitte, seit alle lieb zu mir :k . Ich habe Euch auch alle lieb :k ! Ich möchte mich nie, nie , nie und nochmals nie mit Euch in die Haare kriegen. Damit ich mich nie, nie und nochmals nie gerade machen muß ! Denn ich möchte noch lange im Board bleiben !!! Tut mir leid, mußte ich mir mal von der Seele reden ! Nicht böse gemeint !


Viele Grüße von 

Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ich kenne ihn ja nun auch persönlich und denke das er garantiert nen feiner Kerl ist !!! ... wenn man mal xxxx viele vernünftige, informative postings gegen die wenigen gegenrechnet die vielleicht etwas "übereilt" getippt wurden, als Reaktion auf einen persönliches Seitenhieb --- finde ich wie gesagt diese Reaktion voll daneben  #d |abgelehn
klar muß man das im Zaume halten - aber ich denke dann sperrt man ihn mal für 4 Wochen oder so und gut ist das ...
wenn ich mir manchmal so einige Threads hier durchlese müßte jedes 3 posting ne Verwarnung nach sich ziehen.....


----------



## Lotte (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> klar muß man das im Zaume halten - aber ich denke dann sperrt man ihn mal für 4 Wochen oder so und gut ist das ...
> wenn ich mir manchmal so einige Threads hier durchlese müßte jedes 3 posting ne Verwarnung nach sich ziehen.....



moin-moin,

ganauso sehe ich das auch!!!


----------



## Rosi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Ich auch


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Das man, wenn man schon 2x mal ne gelbe Karte kassiert hat vielleicht etwas bedachter ans Werk gehen könnte leuchtet dem Kameraden scheinbar 
nicht ein.

Er hätte es sich beim ersten Mal überlegen können ob er sich hier vielleicht anders verhalten sollte, er hätte es sich auch noch nach der 2. Verwarnung überlegen können und nun wars halt einmal zuviel --> selber Schuld !


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Also wenn jemand nach einer 2. Verwarnung persönlich angekackt wird, dann wird er sich wohl auch dann gerade machen dürfen!  Wenn ich mir einige Themen anschaue, wo es heftiger abgeht und niemand verwarnt oder gesperrt wird, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Dieser Satz von Marcy war bei weitem nicht so derb, wie die von anderen Boardis. Marcy ist ein sehr feiner Kerl!!! Die Leute, die ihn nicht mögen werden dies zwar begrüßen, aber dennoch hätte ne 4 wöchige Pause ausgereicht. Liegt aber alles, wie immer, im Auge des Betrachters!!!!

*@ll......Jungs, wenn ihr miteinander Probs habt, dann klärt das lieber per PN!!!*


----------



## Joka (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ihr labert und labert und was habt ihr davon?

bald greifen die Mods so durch das jedeses kleine böse Wort zu einer Verwarung führt.

Wollt ihr das?

Lasst sie mal machen...ob in dem Fall nu gerechtfertigt oder nicht!
Ihr bewirkt mit eurem dauenden geheule eh nur das noch genauer hingeschaut wird


----------



## Agalatze (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

aber das ist trotzdem mist joka !

*SEINE 2. VERWARNUNG WAR, WEIL ER DEN HERRN MOOSHAMMER ALS HINTERLADER BETITELT HAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

das ist doch bitte keine verwarnung bei den ganzen versauten mails die hier laufen !!!!
DA hätte ne PN gelangt und gut wäre es gewesen


----------



## HD4ever (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

sehe ich wieder mal genauso......


----------



## The_Duke (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> ihr labert und labert und was habt ihr davon?
> 
> bald greifen die Mods so durch das jedeses kleine böse Wort zu einer Verwarung führt.
> 
> ...



Ich bezweifle, daß das die richtige Einstellung ist.
Sicher...die Mods habens bestimmt nicht immer leicht und stehen mit ihren Aussagen und Entscheidungen immer im Scheinwerferlicht, aber deswegen alles klaglos hinzunehmen kanns auch nicht sein.
Die Moderatoren sind auch nur Menschen und auch nicht frei von Fehlern und eine ungerechtfertigte Entscheidung, wenn es denn eine ist, darf nicht nur kritisiert werden, sondern sie *muss* dann kritisiert werden!
Ob die Sperrung von Marcel nun solch eine ungerechtfertigte Entscheidung ist, da kann man geteilter Meinung sein.
Sollte Marcel jedoch seine 2. gelbe Karte tatsächlich wegen dem Mosshammer-Spruch bekommen haben...also das wäre auch für mich echt überzogen gewesen!
Eine Verwarnung wegen der aktuellen Äußerung gegen Plünnfischer kann man vertreten zumal auch beide verwarnt worden sind, aber eine Sperrung wegen der 3. Verwarnung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da für mich die 2. Verwarnung ("Hinterlader") nicht nachvollziehbar gewesen wäre.
Wie gesagt, dies alles vor dem Hintergrund, daß die 2. gelbe Karte tatsächlich nur wegen der Mooshammer-Geschichte gezeigt wurde!


----------



## Agalatze (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

das war damals wirklich wegen des hinterladers.
war zu dem zeitpunkt wo der mosi gestorben ist.
und das fanden die mods wohl geschmacklos.
aber fakt ist, dass er ein hinter... war.


----------



## Stingray (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> aber fakt ist, dass er ein hinter... war.


 
Oh, oh, das gibt eine ABmahnung :q !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hummer (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> > EINE 2. VERWARNUNG WAR, WEIL ER DEN HERRN MOOSHAMMER ALS HINTERLADER BETITELT HAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Duke (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ihn damals verwarnt, weil er ein Mordopfer verhöhnt hat und nicht weil er Herrn Moshammer als Hinterlader bezeichnet hat.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer




Na gut...da dieses Posting scheinbar nicht mehr existiert (habs jedenfalls nicht gefunden) und ich das damals nicht mitbekommen hatte, kann ich dazu nicht mehr sagen. Lassen wir es also auf sich beruhen  #c  #c 
Es bingt mir aber schon was zu wissen, welcher Mod damals diese Verwarnung ausgesprochen hatte.


----------



## Yupii (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> Jo danke habs jetzt gefunden#6  sehen gut aus, werde mir dann vllt. auch mal welche davon holen. hasst sie bei marcel ausm laden, ne?!
> 
> gruß


ja, da ich weiter weg wohne, hat er sie mir ganz unkomliziert zugeschickt.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## degl (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@all,

ich denke mal das AB ist etwas ärmer ohne seine postings geworden#c 

ich würde die wiederaufnahme ins AB jederzeit unterstützen(obwohl ich ihn nicht pers.kenne) aber sein erkennbarer sachverstand ist für uns alle sehr wertvoll#h 

und so drakonisch war sein letzter "auftritt" nun wirklich nicht(hätte man auch anders lösen=löschen können)|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> 
> ich denke mal das AB ist etwas ärmer ohne seine postings geworden#c
> 
> ...



Juuupp! Das unterschreibe ich sofort! #6 WIR WOLLN DEN MARCY SEHN!!!!


----------



## Micky (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ degl: Sehe ich ganauso. Es ist ja nicht nur das Marcy jetzt nicht mehr postet, auch Aga hat sich ja nun (auch aus anderen Gründen) mal ne Auszeit genommen, und das fachliche was von den beiden gekommen ist, war MIR (und sicher auch anderen) immer viel wert. *Ich würde das also auch ohne Frage unterstützen.
*
Wenn man dann mal die ein- und zweideutigkeit von gewissen Postings hier genauer unter die Lupe nimmt, dann hätten die Boardferkelkandidaten schon alle gesperrt werden müssen (auch wenn da echte Knüllerpostings bei sind :q ). Lese sich jeder doch noch mal den § 5 der Boardregeln durch...... Regelauslegung also mal ganz anders.... ;+


----------



## Palerado (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Das Problem ist doch einfach, dass (wenn die Mods ihn wieder freischalten) keine Verwarnung mehr Ernst genommen wird.

Wenn dann nämlich mal wieder einer gesperrt wird geht es erst richtig los hier.


----------



## Big Fins (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Kann mich nur anschließen, hab schon deftigere Postings hier gesehen als von Marcel, ohne irgendeine Ahndung.

Außerdem, was soll daran verhönerisch sein, wenn Hr Mooshammer nun mal so war wie er war? Marcel hat dies nur festgestellt, aber nie unterstellt!
Seine "Kontakte" waren ja der Grund für sein Ableben, also. Er war eben nicht der Unschuldsengel, für den er gehalten wurde, thats Life.

Ich glaube auch so allmählich seine drei Abmahnungen haben doch andere Hintergründe. Und wenn ich erst mal was glaube...


----------



## symphy (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ich kenne den marci gut und er ist halt mal so wie er ist ,aber bestimmt kein schlechter mensch .#6 

er ist halt etwas rauher als einige hier ,aber einige postings sind hier rauher als er und die leute sind immer noch drinne.

sein wissen ist ohne frage eine bereicherung für das forum .

da ich kein mod bin habe ich hier wenig entscheidungskraft aber vieleicht kann man sich da was einfallen lassen ,es war bestimmt ne lehre für ihn ob nun schuldig oder nicht ,er wird draus gelernt haben .

Gruß Martin|wavey:


----------



## Micky (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist doch einfach, dass (wenn die Mods ihn wieder freischalten) keine Verwarnung mehr Ernst genommen wird.
> 
> Wenn dann nämlich mal wieder einer gesperrt wird geht es erst richtig los hier.


 Damit magst Du sicher nicht ganz Unrecht haben, jedoch würde ich das nicht uneingeschränkt so stehen lassen wollen. 

Das Marcy sicher nach 2 Verwarnungen etwas bedachter hätte vorgehen können, das steht sicher nicht zur Debatte, aber über die Verwarnungen, wie und für WAS sie getätigt wurden, darüber sollte man sprechen.

Die Mods machen hier ohne Frage nen guten Job, aber ein guter Schiri nimmt auch mal ne Entscheidung zurück, wenn über das für und wieder einer Verwarnung/Disqulifikation gesprochen wird.

Im Fussball ist das nicht anders. Nach der 5. Gelben Karte jibbet ne zwangsläufige Spielpause und danach geht´s weiter.
Jeder andere Straftäter in Deutschland erhält nach Ableistunmg seiner Strafe auch eine Chance sich wieder in die Gesellschaft einzugliedern, es sei denn es handelt sich um Kapitalverbrechen. Was dann jeder daraus macht ist ihm natürlich selber überlassen.

Ist sicher ein weit hergeholter Vergleich, aber sinngemäß vergleichbar. Das wäre vielleicht mal ein Denkanstoss an unsere Mods sich darüber Gedanken zu machen. Ich würde das gerne als Verbesserungsvorschlag zur allgemeinen Diskussion stellen.


----------



## Palerado (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Meine Antwort sollte auch nicht wertend gemeint sein, denn meine Meinung werde ich hier nicht weiter äußern.
Es geht einfach nur darum, dass man eine klare Linie verfolgen muss. Dass diese geändert werden kann ist klar (nur noch Zeitsperrungen), aber das müssen auch wieder andere entscheiden.

Dass seine Fachkompetenz nicht als Argument herhalten kann sollte wohl jedem klar sein.


----------



## Lotte (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist doch einfach, dass (wenn die Mods ihn wieder freischalten) keine Verwarnung mehr Ernst genommen wird.
> 
> Wenn dann nämlich mal wieder einer gesperrt wird geht es erst richtig los hier.



moin-moin,

da hast du leider recht!!!

aaaaber: könnte man dieses problem nicht umgehen indem man (die moderatoren) marcel ne e-mail schickt, in der die sperre umgewandelt wird in eine zeitlich befristete sperrung???

denn, wie hier schon mehrfach gepostet wurde: die 2. und 3. verwarnung waren nun nicht der hammer (meine persönliche meinung)!!! da sind mir zum teil schon andere sachen an den kopf gehauen worden (meistens per pn)!!! mir war es dann allerdings zu blöd, denjenigen zu melden!!! mittlerweile sind die betreffenden personen ja auch gesperrt worden!!! allerdings hätten die meiner meinung nach viel früher gesperrt werden müssen!!! erst recht, wenn man sieht wie schnell man die 3. abmahnung bekommen kann!!!

@ moderatoren: besprecht doch mal untereinander, ob man die sperrung von marcel nicht in eine zeitlich begrenzte sperrung ändern kann!!!


----------



## HD4ever (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> @ moderatoren: besprecht doch mal untereinander, ob man die sperrung von marcel nicht in eine zeitlich begrenzte sperrung ändern kann!!!



*auch dafür !!!!!      *quasi ne gelb-rote Karte  !!!!   :q
hab mal nen Thread näher verfolgt wo ein EX-Boardie aus Kiel gesperrt wurde.....
da ging es um wiederholte persönliche Angriffe die er trotz "Ermahnungen" in dem Thread nicht unterließ....
habe diese Entscheidung damals begrüßt...bei Marcel nicht so...   #d


----------



## Rosi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist doch einfach, dass (wenn die Mods ihn wieder freischalten) keine Verwarnung mehr Ernst genommen wird.
> 
> Wenn dann nämlich mal wieder einer gesperrt wird geht es erst richtig los hier.


 
Das glaube ich nicht.  Aber 
Wie sollten denn die Regeln geändert werden?
Wer sollte das kontrollieren?  Das könnte aufwendig wie das Punkte-Konto in Flensburg werden.
Deshalb hat diese Veränderung noch keiner angefasst.

Vielleicht gibt es Vorschläge von euch dazu, die als ernsthafte Anregung angenommen werden können.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dafür, daß ein Weg gefunden wird und Marcel wieder posten darf.


----------



## Ralf-H (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Damit magst Du sicher nicht ganz Unrecht haben, jedoch würde ich das nicht uneingeschränkt so stehen lassen wollen.
> 
> Das Marcy sicher nach 2 Verwarnungen etwas bedachter hätte vorgehen können, das steht sicher nicht zur Debatte, aber über die Verwarnungen, wie und für WAS sie getätigt wurden, darüber sollte man sprechen.
> 
> ...


 
Jawoll, seh´ich genauso. Ich habe Marcel zwar erst einmal getroffen, aber er machte einen total netten Eindruck. Außerdem hat er mir unglaublich fix helfen können. #h 
Es wäre sicher ein Verlust fürs AB, ihn auf ewig auszusperren, man kann´s auch übertreiben.
Soviel dazu.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## norge_klaus (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

habe im januar eine dorschtour mit marcel auf der hai IV gemacht. ein netter und kompetenter meeresangler. ich vermisse ihn on board !!!!! für mich ist er jederzeit willkommen............ |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 

gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Tackle schrieb:
			
		

> Lest euch Marcel`s Antwort mal durch und sagt dann ob sie so beleidigent ist, das man dafür ne Verwarnung aufgebrummt bekommt.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=730206&postcount=17



Der Post war leider mindestens gleich 2mal persönlich beleidigend (Schimpfwort + Namensbezug) und Mißverständnis daher ausgeschlossen. 
Wobei der erste Satz von Plünnfischer auch schon sehr jenseits möglicher kameradschaftlicher Umgangsform war und ja wohl mit diesem Zusammenhang und der folgenden Entwicklung verwarnt wurde, nur hatte er bisher weniger Strafpunkte und dann ist das eben nicht pari. 

Ich meine, was soll die Diskussion: Wenn der/die Forumwächter 3x Verwarnungen aussprechen sollte das ja wohl genügend Gelegenheit 2x davor zum Lernen geben.  #c 

So wichtig das man sich persönlich immer schwer herausgefordert sieht, ist das ja alles nun auch nicht. Hilft immer noch abwarten und Tee trinken, mal 2 Tage nicht reinschauen und dann ist der Blutdruck runter :g .
Und eine passende Missfallensäußerung kann man ja auch ohne großes Angreifen schreiben - gerade wenn man sich doll geärgert hat und so vermindert zurechnungsfähig ist -, wie: 
"Damit bin ich überhaupt nicht einverstanden und ich sage später noch was dazu  :r "

Das Leute sich streiten ist normal. Wie man sich streitet bedarf das Regeln & Limits, sonst entartet das vollkommen aus, und das will ich und die meisten nicht. Eigentlich spielen wir ja in einem Team.  #6 

Ist wie in den Online-Games auf FFA (FreeForAll-Servern): harte Regeln die klar geschrieben bei Entry dastehen, wer sich nicht dran hält (wie z.B. Basecamper & Teamkiller) fliegt raus - no excuses.
Über angepaßte(re) Zeitstrafen kann man nachdenken, ist in den Online-Games auch so und der Strafvollzug hat eine ähnliche Skala.


----------



## norge_klaus (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@AngelDet: die Vorschläge sind typisch "DEUTSCH" ! alles reglementieren und am besten auch noch vor dem verfassungsgericht wasserdicht machen. sowas macht mir keinen spass ! wenn sich jeder etwas zurücknimmt, brauchen wir solche regeln bestimmt nicht. nix für ungut. easy going......  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> ! wenn sich jeder etwas zurücknimmt, brauchen wir solche regeln bestimmt nicht.



hab ich doch gesagt^: Lieber mal abwarten und Teetrinken!  #6


----------



## norge_klaus (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@AngelDet, na dann sind wir doch auf der gleichen wellenlänge........
....und wie bekommen wir den marcel wieder "ON BOARD" ??????? ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## Micky (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Der Post war leider mindestens gleich 2mal persönlich beleidigend (Schimpfwort + Namensbezug) und Mißverständnis daher ausgeschlossen.


Wo steht geschrieben, dass das Wort "NAGGEN" ne Beleidigung ist. Naggen kann auch was ganz anderes bedeuten, immer eine Sache der Interpretation. |kopfkrat  In Hamburg ist halt ein anderer Ungangssprachlicher Gebrauch als hier oben an der Ostsee oder im tiefsten Bayern.

...die Backen halten. <-- Diesen Ausdruck halte ich nicht annähernd für beleidigend, zumal Marcy *NICHT* Worte wie SCHNAUZE/FRESSE etc. geschrieben hat.

und der #6 hinter dem  "Plünnfischer" entkräftet seine Aussage zudem weiter!

*WIE SCHON GESAGT*, man kann überall und immer soviel hineininterpretieren wie man es denn für nötig hält...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Ne ordentliche Chance sehe ich nur in eine (HH-,Nordi's et.al) Petition im AB eine reguläre Regeländerung zu veranlassen, daß angepaßt an die Art des Verstoßes zeitlich befristete Strafen ausgesprochen werden können, weil ohne Ahndung darf so etwas nicht bleiben und da sind sich ja wohl auch hoffentlich alle einig. 
Da müßte sich denn schon mal einer drum kümmern und vielleicht ein Abstimmung machen, immerhin gibt es die Volksumfrage als Standardinstrument  #6 ja hier schon im Gegensatz zum realen politischen Leben wo sich welche sehr schwer mit tun.

Ich kann nur noch mal aus meiner Überzeugung und Erfahrung unterstreichen: Persönlich übereinander Herfallen ist eine Art Kannibalismus und Verat an der Sache und dem Anliegen dieser Forumsgemeinschaft, und in höchstem Maße abträglich. 
Eine gewissen Mindesthöflichkeit in Umgang und Umgangston ist einfach selbstverständliche Pflicht. 
Dagegen sind inhaltliche Verfehlungen und Diskriminierungen externer Personen zweitrangiger, aber das eben auch meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Lotte (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ordentliche Chance sehe ich nur in eine (HH-,Nordi's et.al) Petition im AB eine reguläre Regeländerung zu veranlassen, daß angepaßt an die Art des Verstoßes zeitlich befristete Strafen ausgesprochen werden können, weil ohne Ahndung darf so etwas nicht bleiben und da sind sich ja wohl auch hoffentlich alle einig.
> Da müßte sich denn schon mal einer drum kümmern und vielleicht ein Abstimmung machen, ....



moin-moin,

diese idee hatte ich auch schon!!! da du mir nun aber diesen gedanken als erster gepostet hast, würde ich dich bitten, diese abstimmung, bzw. petition zu erstellen!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht geschrieben, dass das Wort "NAGGEN" ne Beleidigung ist. Naggen kann auch was ganz anderes bedeuten, immer eine Sache der Interpretation. |kopfkrat  In Hamburg ist halt ein anderer Ungangssprachlicher Gebrauch als hier oben an der Ostsee oder im tiefsten Bayern.
> 
> ...die Backen halten. <-- Diesen Ausdruck halte ich nicht annähernd für beleidigend, zumal Marcy *NICHT* Worte wie SCHNAUZE/FRESSE etc. geschrieben hat.
> 
> ...



SOOOO ist dat! Könnte mal einer der Herr Mod´s was dazu sagen???? Die Jungs halten sich bis jetzt ziemlich bedeckt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> diese idee hatte ich auch schon!!! da du mir nun aber diesen gedanken als erster gepostet hast, würde ich dich bitten, diese abstimmung, bzw. petition zu erstellen!!!



Wenig Zeit - daher gehts das bei mir nicht. Den Thread dazu sollte schon jemand genau & verantwortungsvoll betreuen sonst geht da leicht was schief.  |uhoh: 

Viele Grüße in die alte Heimat nach Oldenburg (i.O.) & Zwischenahn!  #h


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> daß angepaßt an die Art des Verstoßes zeitlich befristete Strafen ausgesprochen werden können



Ich glaube das gibt es bereits


----------



## Lotte (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das gibt es bereits



jau, dem scheint so zu sein!!! aber wann bekommt man eine zeitlich begrenzte sperre und wann einen ausschluß???? 

habe mal gesehen, daß sich jemand im witzeforum nicht gut verhalten hat, der wurde für 4 wochen (oder waren es zwei?) gesperrt.

ich habe ja auch nichts dagegen, wenn einer immer gegen leute (zum beispiel aus hh) motz, mehrfach ermahnt wurde, editiert wurde, nach 3 abmahnungen zu sperren. aber marcels verfehlungen waren meiner meinung nach nur eine kleine ermahnung wert!!!! ich hätte es für gut befunden, wenn man ihn für z.b. 4 wochen gesperrt hätte!!!


----------



## McKay (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin,
Ich denke das Problem ist nur zwischen dem"Plünnfischer","Macel1409" und den Mods zu lösen.Z.B. wenn beide gegenseitig ihre persönlichen Beleidigungen zurücknehmen,und versprechen sich zukünftig an die Boardregeln zu halten.
Hier jetzt die Mods vollzuheulen,um eine positive Entscheidung zu Marcel1409 Gunsten
zu erreichen,ist jedem gegenüber ungerecht,der hier mal gesperrt wurde.Marcel1409 hat einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad,den andere nicht haben,und desshalb auch nicht mit der gleichen Solidarität rechnen können.
Meine Meinung ist,das beide Verwarnungen voll gerechtfertigt sind,das einer nun drei voll hat,ist persönliches Pech.
Das die Diskussion um eine Daiwa-Rolle so eskallieren musste,war doch klar.Gleiches würde passieren,wenn ich im Auto-Forum poste"alle VW`s sind Schrottkarren!"
Entweder man teilt seine Meinung objektiv mit,und nennt das "Kind" beim Namen,oder man lässt es bleiben.Und gerade als kundiger Angelgerätehändler steht man in dieser Verantwortung.
tight lines
Marcus


----------



## Gunnar (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

1. Regeln müssen sein, sonst artet es aus

2. Lebenslänglich, gibt es in Deutschland nicht mal für Mord. Also sollte hier allemal eine zeitlich befristete Sperre ausreichen oder ?


Gunnar


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Regeln müssen sein, sonst artet es aus
> 
> 2. Lebenslänglich, gibt es in Deutschland nicht mal für Mord. Also sollte hier allemal eine zeitlich befristete Sperre ausreichen oder ?
> 
> ...



Ja genauso sehe ich das auch!


----------



## HD4ever (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

vielleicht gibts ja mal nen statement seiten der mod's dazu ? ;+


----------



## fjordbutt (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				McKay schrieb:
			
		

> Marcel1409 hat einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad,den andere nicht haben,und desshalb auch nicht mit der gleichen Solidarität rechnen können.




das frag ich mich auch schon die ganze zeit...wohl eher nicht...die gleichberechtigung bleibt dann sicher auf der strecke....



dennoch sollte es mildere strafen geben!


Zitat von Gunnar
1. Regeln müssen sein, sonst artet es aus

2. Lebenslänglich, gibt es in Deutschland nicht mal für Mord. Also sollte hier allemal eine zeitlich befristete Sperre ausreichen oder ?


Gunnar


meine volle zustimmung #h


----------



## Norbi (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Männers!
Das Marcel1409 rausgeflogen ist,ist meiner Meinung total überzogen.
Wenn ich mir so andere Treads angucke,alter Schwede,wieviele müßten 3mal
Lebenslänglich bekommen.Also Mod springe über Dein Schatten,und schalt Ihn wieder frei.
 Gruß Norbi


----------



## Stingray (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ Alle

Ich glaube dieser Thread ist auf die Ignorier Liste aller Mod´s gelandet |kopfkrat #c ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tuempelteddy (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Also Leute, wenn ihr keine anderen Probleme mehr habt, könnt ihr euch glücklich schätzen!!!
Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!!!

Torsten


----------



## thorsten2306 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Hallo, 

*ich bin auch dafür, dass die Sperre gegen Marcel wieder aufgehoben wird*.

Bin noch neu im Board (habe mich erst diese Woche angemeldet) , 
habe aber vorher schon diverse tolle Kommentare gelesen, u.a. 
*die von Marcel*. #6 

Thorsten


----------



## Agalatze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ich finde den ganzen schrott völlig überzogen !!!
wenn ich jemanden reize und provoziere muss ich mich nicht wundern wenns stress gibt. und ganz im ernst mal jetzt...wir sind doch hier schon alle öfter mal an die decke gegangen. 
ich habe mich auch schon im ton vergriffen, und da wurde netter weise mein beitrag von den mods gelöscht und dann ne kurze nachricht geschrieben, dass der beitrag gelöscht wurde, aber ne verwarnung habe ich nicht bekommen.
ich kanns nur nochmal betonen wie affig ich das finde. 

wäre doch mal klasse, wenn gesagt wird, dass er jetzt meinetwegen 3 monate gesperrt ist und dann wieder rein darf.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Hier wird sich kein Mod melden! So schnell nicht.... Ganz am Anfang wurde das ja geäußert von 2 Mod´s..... Hallo Mod´s bitte sagt mal was dazu! Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass keiner von euch hier war und das hier mitliest!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> Hallo Mod´s bitte sagt mal was dazu!


Was sollen wir dazu sagen??
Da von Marcel weder ne Anfrage noch ne Entschuldigung in irgendeiner Form kommt will er wohl nicht mehr und damit ist das Thema durch.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Wie soll er sich denn entschuldigen? Posten kann er doch nicht mehr oder doch? Oder erwartet ihr einen Entschuldigung per Mail?  Wenn das Thema dann für euch hiermit durch ist, dann wird das wohl richtig sein. Mod´s haben fast immer recht.... (nicht böse gemeint!!!  ) Ich schreib Marcy mal, dass er sich entschulden soll....... :q Kann ja nicht angehen. Der Jung muss wieder her!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> Oder erwartet ihr einen Entschuldigung per Mail?  Wenn das Thema dann für euch hiermit durch ist,


Damit ist das mit Sicherheit nicht durch. Das würde nur zeigen dass er überhaupt noch Interesse hat, nicht dass das was an der Entscheidung ändert.
Die Mods haben genug zu tun, da braucht es gewiss keine Extrawurst für gesperrte Member die einige gerne wieder freigeschaltet sehen würden.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist das mit Sicherheit nicht durch. Das würde nur zeigen dass er überhaupt noch Interesse hat, nicht dass das was an der Entscheidung ändert.
> Die Mods haben genug zu tun, da braucht es gewiss keine Extrawurst für gesperrte Member die einige gerne wieder freigeschaltet sehen würden.



Jap dann müssen WIR uns ja eurer Entscheidung beugen. Schade, dass man das so macht.  #h 

*VERBESSERUNGSVORSCHLAG an die MOD´S:*

Für Boardi´s, die bestraft werden sollen, lieber eine mehrwöchige Pause. Bei schwerwiegenden Fällen mehrmonatige Pause. 

Für Jungs, die richtig Stress machen, die den Ärger suchen und nur rumstänkern, Ausschluss. (so wie es ja jetzt gemacht wird)

Mal am Rande: Ich finde es schon gut, wie ihr eure Arbeit macht. Ich will nicht tauschen!!! Aber auch das kann man verbessern....... #6  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Wir diskutieren gerade ob man die Verwarnungen wie in der Flensburger Verkehrssünderkartei nach einer gewissen Zeit (6 Monate z. B.) ohne weiteres Fehlverhalten des Verwarnten wieder löscht (hätte im aktuellen Fall aber nix gebracht, da alle Verwarnungen/Mails/PN`s innerhalb eines halben Jahres waren).


> Für Boardi´s, die bestraft werden sollen, lieber eine mehrwöchige Pause


*Es sollen keine "Boardies bestraft" werden.*

Es geht bei den Regeln und deren Durchsetzung nicht um Bestrafung, sondern um die Aufrechterhaltung eines vernünftigen Tones im Forum sowie der Sicherstellung, dass das Forum weiterhin in dieser Form den Anglern zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann.

*Und das - und nur das - ist die Massgabe für die Arbeit der Mods im Interesse aller  Boardies.*

Und wenn jemand (egal wer) nach mehreren PN`s/Mails von Mods im Vorfeld und dann mehreren Verwarnungen das nicht begreift, ist so jemand wohl kaum dazu in der Lage sich so zu verhalten dass er nicht wieder mit den Boardregeln in Konflikt kommt und wird dann doch wohl zu Recht gesperrt.

Niemand wird hier einfach so nach den "Paragraphen" gesperrt, da gehen im Normalfall vorher sowohl Mails/PN`s an den Betroffenen mit der Bitte um Veränderung  des Verhaltens, mehrere Verwarnungen und auch Diskussionen unter den Mods voraus.



> Ich finde es schon gut, wie ihr eure Arbeit macht. Ich will nicht tauschen!!! Aber auch das kann man verbessern.......


Mit Sicherheit kann man immer was verbessern (siehe auch oben)! 

Und wir sind auch für jeden praktikablen Tipp dankbar. Aber Ihr solltet dabei nicht vergessen, dass die meisten der Mods schon lange für Euer Forum hier tätig sind und da schon vieles mitbekommen, mitgemacht und auch vorgeworfen bekommen haben. 

Und viele der gemachten Vorschläge sind vielleicht für einen Einzelfall akzeptabel - im Forum vom Anglerboard gibt es aber über 9.000 Mitglieder mit weit über 1.000 Postings pro Tag - da müssen solche Regeln oder deren Änderung eben für das gesamte Forum und nicht für Einzelfälle taugen.

Warum aber eigentlich die Regeln verändern??

Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller (und für alle wesentlich einfacher, sowohl für die Mods, die dann weniger Arbeit und mehr Zeit hätten, wie auch für die Member, die sich dann solche Diskussionen sparen könnten) wenn sich alle einfach entsprechend der Regeln verhalten oder dies zumindest nach den ersten Mails/PN`s oder dann wenigstens nach der ersten Verwarnung machen würden????

Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## wodibo (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jap dann müssen WIR uns ja eurer Entscheidung beugen. Schade, dass man das so macht.  #h
> 
> *VERBESSERUNGSVORSCHLAG an die MOD´S:*
> 
> ...



Ich muß jetzt mal ne Lanze für uns Models brechen. 
Irgendwie werden wir von Euch total überschätzt. Wir sind weder Psychologen, noch Weltverbessser, Wichtigtuer oder sonstwas. Wir sind Angler, lieben das Board wie die meisten von Euch und haben uns irgendwann gesagt das Dok bei seiner Arbeit unterstützt werden muß. Mittlerweile komm ich z.B. kaum noch dazu meine heißgeliebten Norgereiseberichte zu lesen, da immerwieder irgendwelche Beschwerden von Membern über Membern im Postfach liegen (oder ich solche oder ähnliche Threads lesen muß). In meiner ganzen Modzeit hab ich erst für 2 Verwarnungen und eine Sperrung plädiert. Jede Verwarnung und/ oder Sperrung wird vorher von uns ausdiskutiert.
Marcel hat sicher ein großes Fachwissen und mag im "normalen" Leben ein feiner Mensch sein. Wenn aber mehrere Beiträge editiert werden müssen, mehrere PN's geschrieben werden mit der Bitte auf den Ton zu achten und es trotzdem wieder knallt, dann gibts halt Konsequenzen. 
Stellt Euch vor, Ihr werdet persönlich mehrmals angemacht und wir reagieren im Untergrund, schreiben PN's und der Member zofft Euch weiter an. Wäre das für euch korrekt???? Oder würdet Ihr dann nicht nach einer Verwarnung/ Sperrung schreien????
Gerade wegen diesem Thread haben wir eine sehr kontroverse Diskussion im Modforum und da gehts nicht grad zimperlich zu. Eines ist aber ein Faktum: Ohne Regeln gehts bei über 9000 Membern nicht ab. Und dabei geht es nicht nur um persönliche Angriffe und den guten Ton. Dazu kommen z.B. Copyrightfragen, Schleichwerber, Themenverschiebung, ständige Stänkerfritzen die sich mit neuen Nicks anmelden u.s.w.
Klaro kann sich Marcel per Mail bei jedem von uns erklären. Klaro könnten wir dann sagen das wir ihn nach einer bestimmten Frist freischalten. Aber genauso klar ist, das er beim ersten falschen Ton für immer die Kante bekommt. Und da ist der Name oder der Status völlig Wurst. 
Und noch eins zu den Unterstellungen das Marcel kein Boardpartner ist. Wenn mir ein Boardpartner dumm kommt, gibts eine vor den Latz. Mich interessiert das Board und nicht der Name!

Wenn einer von Euch ne Software entwickelt, in der wir die Verwarnungs- und/ oder Sperrfristen überwachen können, dann her damit. Ich bin auch für befristete Sperren, wenn dies Erfolg zeigen würde. Mal von Fakes und Spinnern abgesehen.

Sodele das mußte mal raus und nu macht mich fertig :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Naja wenn man das so sieht, dann LIEBER Marcy.... Schade, dass das hier nichts mehr wird. Du hast was gemacht, was man nicht mehr gut machen kann! Böser Marcy ! Ich schreibe jetzt nichts mehr dazu, sonst werde ich auch noch wegen diskutieren ermahnt löl (nicht böse gemeint Mod´s!!!!) Bitte macht das Ding her dicht, damit das hier nicht ausartet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> Bitte macht das Ding her dicht, damit das hier nicht ausartet!


Mit Sicherheit nicht - solange es nich ausartet - sonst heisst es gleich wieder die Mods zensieren))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade wegen diesem Thread haben wir eine sehr kontroverse Diskussion im Modforum und da gehts nicht grad zimperlich zu. Eines ist aber ein Faktum: Ohne Regeln gehts bei über 9000 Membern nicht ab. Und dabei geht es nicht nur um persönliche Angriffe und den guten Ton. Dazu kommen z.B. Copyrightfragen, Schleichwerber, Themenverschiebung, ständige Stänkerfritzen die sich mit neuen Nicks anmelden u.s.w.
> Klaro kann sich Marcel per Mail bei jedem von uns erklären. Klaro könnten wir dann sagen das wir ihn nach einer bestimmten Frist freischalten. Aber genauso klar ist, das er beim ersten falschen Ton für immer die Kante bekommt. Und da ist der Name oder der Status völlig Wurst.
> Und noch eins zu den Unterstellungen das Marcel kein Boardpartner ist. Wenn mir ein Boardpartner dumm kommt, gibts eine vor den Latz. Mich interessiert das Board und nicht der Name!



 |good: + @all Mal genau lesen, das sagt doch eigentlich alles!


----------



## Agalatze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

immer dieses dichmachenwollen !!! mensch dennis nun sei mal nicht so ne olle zicke !!!


----------



## Agalatze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

wird schwachsinn schreiben eigentlich mit ner verwarnung geahndet ???
obwohl-kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen bei den kommentaren die in einigen threads zu lesen sind.

also ich werde jetzt als protest aktion mal ne menge müll schreiben,der aber natürlich keinen beleidigt.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> .... und nu macht mich fertig :m



genau !!!   |splat2:       
ist schon klar das ihr Jungs ne Menge Zeit dafür opfern müßt die Geschichte hier halbwegs zivilisiert am laufen zu halten !  Hut ab ! #6
na mal sehen was dem Marci zu der Geschichte sagt -  mitlesen wird er bestimmt denke ich .......


----------



## Agalatze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

der liest alles ganz genau mit !!!

aber da ich gerade lese dass wir wodi fertig machen sollen, dann fang ich also auch mal an damit. der wodi ist echt so ein.... und.... und sowieso nichts als.... :m


----------



## kanalbulle (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@Aga
hattest doch das letzte mal gefragt.......
Wodi - das ist der Typ mit dem Schweinekopf


----------



## Agalatze (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ach ja stimmt ja. der hatte ja die sau auf dem hals


----------



## Rosi (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Dachte ich mirs doch, hier läuft hintenrum ne ganz andere Show ab, als vorne offiziell zu lesen ist. Wenn wir die Verwarnungen hätten lesen können, würden wir uns nicht über die Sperre wundern.


----------



## Agalatze (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

wie meinst du das rosi ?
ich kenne alle verwarnungen von marcel. die erste ging in ordnung. die zweite nicht und die dritte war etwas sehr provoziert von dem anderen.

also ich finds immer noch mist mit den verwarnungen von marci.
ein herber verlust fürs ab !


----------



## Rosi (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Aga ich meine z.B. die PNs an Marcel, mit der Bitte den Ton zu ändern. Nach Beiträgen im falschen Tonfall sollten alle Verwarnungen zu lesen sein.  Auch die persönlichen. Nun sieht es nämlich so aus, als ob öfter und über PN verwarnt wurde und Marcel unverbesserlich ist.  So habe ich es eine Seite vorher bei beiden Mods gelesen.

Hat sich Marcel denn nun entschuldigt, oder angefragt unter welchen Bedingungen er wieder posten darf??


----------



## HD4ever (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich Marcel denn nun entschuldigt, oder angefragt unter welchen Bedingungen er wieder posten darf??



ja eben....das hab ich auch schon grad mal versucht rauszufinden/anzuregen ... |bla:


----------



## Knotenharry (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Ich peil das nicht ab! Wofür soll er sich den entschuldigen? Die Verwarnung für das Mosshammerding war es meines Erachtens schon dezent überzogen und die Geschichte mit Plünnfischer erst recht. Wer Wind seht muss sich im klaren sein das er Sturm erntet. Wobei Marcels Antwort keinerlei Schimpfworte enthält. Und die erste Verwarnung kenn ich nicht, hab auch nichts gefunden...


----------



## degl (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@all,


hab mich mal in unserer jungleute-szene umgehört und hab erfahren,daß ein

NAGGEN=ein NÖRGLER ist

so und nicht anders hab ich seine antwort aufgefasst:m 

gruß degl


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Leute,
da ich der Mod hier bin und Marcel seine letzte Verwarnung gegeben hatte, möchte ich mich nun einmal hier äußern.
Es ist so das ich bei Marcel wie auch bei einigen andere Boardies die ich nicht nennen werde schon Beiträge editiert hatte welche gegen die Boardregeln verstießen. Das hatte ich den jeweiligen Personen mitgeteilt und um Mäßigung gebeten. Ich bekam jedes mal zur Antwort das so was nicht wieder vorkommen wird.
Eine Besserung konnte ich nicht erkennen und da der Ausdruck "du Naggen" für mich eine persönliche Beleidigung gewesen war habe ich Marcel verwarnt. Es mag ja sein das "du Naggen" in Hamburg zum Umgangston gehört, für mich war es eine Beleidigung und darum habe ich den Regeln entsprechend eine Verwarnung erteilt.
Ihr müsst hier jetzt auch nicht länger darüber diskutiern ob diese oder eine andere Verwarnung rechtens war. Das sind Tatsachenentscheidungen und die bleiben bestehen.
Wenn Marcel überhaupt am AB noch Interesse gehabt hätte dann hätte er mich oder einen anderen Mod ja mal anmailen können. PM geht nicht durch die Sperrung, das ist klar aber ne Mailadresse lässt sich ja wohl raus bekommen.
Wie auch immer ihr hier jetzt weiter diskutieren werdet, das wird nichts an der Tatsache ändern das Marcel gesperrt ist und bleibt. (PUNKT)


----------



## Lotte (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

moin-moin,



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer ihr hier jetzt weiter diskutieren werdet, das wird nichts an der Tatsache ändern das Marcel gesperrt ist und bleibt. (PUNKT)



ich habe es befürchtet!!! ich finde es sehr, sehr schade!!! auch ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich!!! aber ich bin durchaus der meinung, daß dem ab hierdurch ein echter verlust entsteht!!!

aber es scheint nun mal so zu sein, und sich nicht ändern zu lassen!!!

@ moderatoren: wenn ihr euch das nächste mal trefft, könntet ihr doch mal den gedanken einer zeitlich begrenzten sperre bequatschen, oder??? das wurde ja auch schon praktiziert!!!

so, nun werde ich zu diesem thema auch nicht weiter posten!!!


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe Marci  als einen sympathischen und fachkundigen Angler kennen gelernt und kann nur sagen,dass ich mir diese Aussage auch nicht gefallen lassen hätte.
Ihn für seine Antwort aus den Board zu kicken finde ich nicht nur falsch, sondern halten ich auch persönlich als sehr fragwürdig ! #d  #d  #d 
Nur weil einer vor Neid einen anderen angreift und der sich auf der selben Ebene verteidigt, fliegt man hier aus dem Board!????? |kopfkrat 
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass uns durch diese Entscheidung sehr viel anglerisches Wissen verloren geht, nur weil er nicht bereit war, sich ans Bein pinkeln zu lassen.


Schönen Tag
Volker


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Marcel überhaupt am AB noch Interesse gehabt hätte dann hätte er mich oder einen anderen Mod ja mal anmailen können. (PUNKT)



da geb ich dir vollkommen recht....   #c
da ich ja annehme das er hier mitliest hätte ich das eigendlich auch erwartet...

hab schon ma Bescheid gesagt das er das doch mal machen sollte.........


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Brandungsfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe Marci als einen sympathischen und fachkundigen Angler kennen gelernt und kann nur sagen,dass ich mir diese Aussage auch nicht gefallen lassen hätte.
> Ihn für seine Antwort aus den Board zu kicken finde ich nicht nur falsch, sondern halten ich auch persönlich als sehr fragwürdig ! #d #d #d
> ...


 
Hallo Zusammen!!!
Das kann ich so wie Du es geschrieben hast 100%ig und ohne schlechtes Gewissen mit Unterschreiben!!!|good: 
Ich habe Marcel letzten Sonntag auf der Hai 4 Tour kennengelernt und muss sagen das er echt nen feiner und symphatischer Kerl ist!!! Er steht trotz seiner (anglerischen) Erfolge mit beiden Beinen fest auf dem Boden und ist Sich auch absolut nicht zu schade, nicht so versierten Anglern mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen!!! Da hab ich als "Normalo" Angler schon gaaanz andere Angler aus Marcel´s Liga "kennengelernt", die einen von oben herab mit dummen Kommentaren als unfähigen kleinen Angelwicht im Regen stehen lassen... Ich sag nur "Geschwister Kleinfrau" 
So,das war´s auch schon was ich loswerden wollte...nu |sagnix mehr...

@Marcel (falls Du das hier liesst) Bleib so wie Du bist!!!! und Ich hoffe das wir so eine Tour wie letzten Sonntag irgendwann nochmal starten können!!!???!!! Hat echt Spass gemacht!!!
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Achim_68 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Brandungsfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Ihn für seine Antwort aus den Board zu kicken finde ich nicht nur falsch, sondern halten ich auch persönlich als sehr fragwürdig ! #d  #d  #d
> ...



So, da sich anscheinend einige Leute nicht die Mühe machen, den kompletten Thread und somit alle damit verbundenen Fakten zu lesen, mache ich mir hier noch mal die Mühe, eine kurze, persönliche Zusammenfassung zu geben. 
Marcel hat es geschafft sich innerhalb einer relativ kurzen Zeit drei Verwarnungen einzuhandeln. Ob diese Verwarnungen, alle gerecht waren, brauchen wir hier im Einzelnen meiner Meinung nach nicht zu diskutieren, er hat gegen bestehende Regeln verstoßen und dies wurde geahndet. Des Weiteren wurde er mehrmals von Moderatoren via PM darauf hingewiesen, dass er gegen Boardregeln verstößt und er hat diverse Sachen editiert, um abermaligen Verwarnungen aus dem Weg zu gehen und versprochen sich zu mäßigen. Was daraus geworden ist, ist ja nun hinlänglich bekannt.
Jetzt sollten sich hier einige Leute mal fragen, wie das draußen im richtigen Leben läuft, wenn man sich augenscheinlich in gewissen Situationen nicht richtig unter Kontrolle halten kann!? Ich hätte da auch schon ein Beispiel:
Ich habe jahrelang als Türsteher und Sicherheitschef in verschiedenen Kneipen und Discos gearbeitet und kann Euch sagen,Gäste, die sich daneben benommen haben, hätten in keinem dieser Lokale die Gelegenheit gehabt, das mehrmals und trotz mehrfacher Ermahnungen zu tun und wären achtkantig aus der Bude gepflogen. Egal ob Stammgäste oder nicht. Ob alle diese Hausverbote gerechtfertigt waren? Keine Ahnung, aber ich sage mal zu 95% ja. Das nicht alle damit einverstanden waren ist auch klar, aber ich sage, man kann sich einmal daneben benehmen, das passiert jedem mal - da mache ich auch bei mir keine Ausnahme -  aber dreimal, trotz Ermahnungen durch Leute, die es wissen sollten? Sorry, aber irgendwann ist auch mal Schluß!

Genauso läuft das hier bei uns im Board, wir haben lediglich das Problem, das wir die wenigsten von Euch persönlich kennen, einschätzen und von Angesicht zu Angesicht an der Nase ablesen können, ob ihr nur mal einen schlechten Tag habt oder ob Ihr von Natur aus Stänkerköppe seid. Wir halten uns an die Fakten und wenn da zum Vorschein kommt: Der Kollege/ die Kollegin hat sich hier schon mehrfach dadurch hervorgetan Unfrieden zu stiften/ rumzustänkern/ Leute blöde von der Seite anzumachen/ Pornobildchen einzustellen/ etc. dann wird die betreffende Person, ungeachtet seines gesellschaftlichen Standes oder seiner Beliebtheit bei anderen Boardies verwarnt und gegebenenfalls gesperrt und fertig. Und wenn Freunde und Bekannte des Betroffenen damit nicht einverstanden sind, nehmen wir das zur Kenntnis und müssen eventuell auch hinnehmen, dass unsere Methoden kritisiert oder das Board und seine Führung in Frage gestellt werden, das gehört nun mal dazu. Es sollte aber nicht der Eindruck entstehen, wir würden hier Leute willkürlich sperren, weil uns die Herkunft/ die Nase/ die Haarfarbe/ der Pullover oder das Sternzeichen nicht gefällt, dem ist nicht so. 
Um noch mal auf den konkreten Fall zurückzukommen….. Marcel hat sich ganz alleine in diese Lage manövriert und niemand anderes! Alle Schuldzuweisungen in andere Richtungen sind absoluter Blödsinn – wir sind fast alle erwachsene Menschen, die ihre Aktionen und die darauf folgenden Reaktionen abschätzen können. Die Konsequenzen daraus als ungerecht abzustempeln und die Schuld anderen Leuten in die Schuhe zu schieben, ist kindisch und in meinen Augen mehr als lächerlich. Die Aussage, dass man uns nicht erreichen kann, wenn man gesperrt ist, ist nicht richtig - eine Email an einen der Moderatoren zu schicken ist nicht unmöglich ebenso eine PM über den Account eines Bekannten/ Freundes. Wenn so eine Möglichkeit jedoch nur dazu genutzt wird, der Boardführung und uns Moderatoren unlautere und persönliche Beweggründe zu unterstellen, muss man sich über eine negative Reaktion nicht wundern.

Es ehrt Euch, dass ihr Euch so für Marcel einsetzt und wir denken auch aufgrund von Euren Anregungen darüber nach, Sperrungen zeitlich zu begrenzen. Es gibt aber noch keine konkreten Aussagen dazu.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> ...hätte er mich oder einen anderen Mod ja mal anmailen können.  (PUNKT)



soweit ich weiß hat er das getan und wurde mehr oder weniger "unsanft" drauf hingewiesen das er halt raus ist....
auf ne andere Anfrage hat er wohl überhaupt keine Antwort erhalten ?!?
soweit zu dem Thema "hätte sich ja melden können"...............


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> soweit ich weiß hat er das getan und wurde mehr oder weniger "unsanft" drauf hingewiesen das er halt raus ist


Wie man in den Wald ruft.........
In dieser Mail hat er den Mods auch unschöne Sachen unterstellt, da braucht man sich über eine kurze und dann auch eher unfreundliche Antwort nicht zu wundern.


----------



## michel66 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Wie Daniel (dorschjaeger75) erging es auch mir am letzten Sonntag auf der HAI-IV.
Ich kannte Marcel vorher nicht, hatte nur das Interesse mit einigen Boardies beim Pilken mit dabei zu sein.

An Bord habe ich Marcel (wie Daniel schon erwähnte) als sehr netten Kumpel kennengelernt, unauffällig, ruhig, sachlich. #6 
Fragen hat er gerne und qualifiziert beantwortet und auch prima Tipps gegeben, ohne ein Anzeichen von "Höhenflug" - also absolut fair von Angler zu Angler.

Es wäre sehr schade, wenn man auf sein Fachwissen und Tipps zum Meeresfischen verzichten müßte. :c


----------



## Agalatze (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

also mal vorweg...
marci kommt donnerstag abend zu mir und wird dann seine meinung unter meinem namen posten. ihm ist es NICHT egal was hier geschrieben wird. und er wollte eigentlich ne email schrieben aber hat keine adresse gefunden.
zum thema sage ich vorerst nichts mehr. morgen werde ich mich nochmal zu wort melden.

@ achim
ich denke mal sollte nicht äpfel mit birnen vergleichen. in kneipen und discos sieht die welt dann doch GANZ anders aus. und selbst da, fliegen eher DIE leute raus, die jemanden provozieren und streit suchen. thomas sagte es schon richtig...wie man in den wald hinein schreit so kommt es auch wieder heraus.
und die mosi geschichte ist albern. es gab hier auch mal witze über meine berufsgruppe,die schwer unter die gürtellinie gingen, aber habe ich deshalb gleich alarm gemacht ??? NEIN !!! 
also leute seht nicht immer alles so verbissen.
übrigens habe ich selber schon oft jemanden als sack betitelt, ohne ne verwarnung zu bekommen weil es richtig vertsanden wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> und er wollte eigentlich ne email schrieben aber hat keine adresse gefunden


Er hat doch ne Mail geschrieben an mich (wegen der darin enthaltenen Unterstellungen bin ich persönlich ja so sauer), also hat er auch ne Mailadresse.
Was soll das jetzt er hätte keine Mailadresse??
Ausserdem gibts Impressum und Kontakt, da gibts jede Menge Emailaddis, an die er sich wenden hätte können, von ihm bekannten Boardies hätte er sicher auch die entsprechenden Addis bekommen können.
Langsam wirds komisch!!


----------



## Agalatze (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

hier wird garnichts komisch thomas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
er hat die mail von dir wieder gelöscht gehabt. und dann ist es nunmal so dass man keine adresse hat. kann ja mal passieren. ich habe auch nicht jede emailadresse gespeichert und gesichert. 
also seit doch nicht so empfindlich. ICH habe dir nichts getan


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Ich hab auch nicht Dich gemeint mit "Langsam wirds komisch"!!!
Dass man sich nach diesen Aussagen von Marcel (dass man beim Anglerboard niemanden erreichen könnte) etwas ins nachdenken kommt, sollte aber erlaubt sein.


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

 Nee Agaalatze, bitte las das mal schön bleiben. (Bitte)
Was soll den daraus rauskommen? Aktion „bitte melde Dich“ #c 
Marcel hat doch hoffentlich da den Hintern selber in der Hose.

Ansonsten: Wenn ein Spund nicht abpassen kann, wann er über die Stränge geschlagen hat und das wichtige Wort „ Tschuldigung“ nur aus dem Nebel ner Rempelei in der Dizze kennt, OK, na dann: Tschüß.  #q 

Oder das gibt nen Einlauf, da muss man dann durch. Kennst Du, Aga bestimmt auch. Das wird auch so bleiben.
Marcel muss auch selber wissen warum er so einen Held, der gerade mal über 10 Posting hinaus war  „Schräge“ angehen musste.

Thomas: Wäre nach meinen Dafürhalten gut wenn hier im Board regionale Storys auch regional von den Mods behandelt wurden.
Würde mir zum Beispiel nicht im Traum einfallen im Genhodder – Thread was sinnvolles sagen zu können. Das ist nun mal regional geprägt. 
Das als Anregung für die Moderation. :m 

R.R. #h


----------



## degl (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@all,


mal sehen,wie viele user noch hier posten,bis es eine umfrage gibt#c 

gruß degl


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> 
> 
> mal sehen,wie viele user noch hier posten,bis es eine umfrage gibt#c
> ...



Also da glaube ich nicht dass hier eine Umfrage funktionieren würde.
Aber ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.
Aber, nun vielleicht könntest Du zu einer Umfrage eine Frage formulieren. #c 

Würde mich freuen. #6 



R.R. #h


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ rausreißer
ich möchte doch nicht für marcel schreiben :m
er wollte morgen zu mir kommen und dann über meinen namen etwas zu der sache schreiben, da er ja wie wir alle wissen nichts mehr schreiben kann.


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ Achim 68
DOCH, die Verwarnungen sind diskutabel. Du sprichst von Fakten? Zwei der Verwarnungen sind, vorsichtig formuliert doch mehr als fragwürdig. Um bei deinem Beispiel Kneipe/ Discothek zu bleiben, Plünnfischer hätte für seinen Text verdienter Weise einen Satz heiße Ohren kassiert und gut! 
Hier im Board sind wir doch nicht auf dem Fußballplatz, gelbe Karte für ein Handspiel das keins war und dann noch eine andere Kleinigkeit und jetzt gleb/rote Karte ? Bei Tatsachenentscheidungen mag das ja so sein aber hier im Board?
Demnach ist die zweite Verwarnung für den Begriff " hinterlader" ergangen und die letzte für die Bezeichnung "Naggen"! Dann sag`mir vorallem für die letzte Äußerung den Fakt! Inwiefern läßt sich daraus ein Verstoß gegen die AB-Regeln ableiten? Mundartliche Interpretation?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> Demnach ist die zweite Verwarnung für den Begriff " hinterlader" ergangen und die letzte für die Bezeichnung "Naggen"!


Nicht für die Begriffe an sich sondern für die insgesamt abwertenden bzw. persönlichen Sätze in denen diese Begriffe vorkamen.

Zudem wurde von M_S voher mehrmals! Postings von Marcel editiert ohne Verwarnung und Marcel von M_S per Mail/PN informiert und da hat er sich noch dafür bedankt. 
Dass es dann irgendwann mal reicht sollte jedem klar sein können.

Dass es auch anders geht sieht man doch an der Diskussion hier, oder???

Da mus scheinbar niemand persönlich oder  beleidigend werden - wäre das bei Marcel genauso wäre er nie gesperrt worden.


----------



## Yupii (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

mmh, eigentlich wollte ich hier Marcel nur mitteilen, wie gut ich auf die von ihm erworbenen Twister gefangen habe, da ich ja keine PN mehr an ihn senden kann. Schon amüsant, was daraus geworden ist. Ich habe gedacht, dass man seinen daraushält, wenn man zum eigentlichen Thema nichts konkretes beitragen kann|kopfkrat

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ Thomas 9904
Dein Posting läßt also den Schluß zu, dass man nicht durch irgendwelche einzelnen Aussagen/Begriffe eine Verwarnung erhält, sondern vielmehr eine Art Konto geführt wird, dass bei einem bestimmten??!?? Kontostand dann zum Ausschluß führt? Das würde aber einen sehr großen Spielraum zulassen, der dann je nach "Kontoinhaber" einen größeren oder kleineren "Kontostand" ergeben könnte. Insofern kommt es doch zu Irritationen, wenn auf der einen Seite von Fakten gesprochen wird und man sich auf die AB-Regeln beruft, andererseits aber auf mehrfaches editieren und PM`s hinweist. 
An anderer Stelle wurde m.E. durch einen der Mods darauf hingewiesen, dass PM`s und deren Inhalt nichts im Board zu suchen hätten ? Gilt das in dieser Form oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Micky (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> mmh, eigentlich wollte ich hier Marcel nur mitteilen, wie gut ich auf die von ihm erworbenen Twister gefangen habe, da ich ja keine PN mehr an ihn senden kann. Schon amüsant, was daraus geworden ist. Ich habe gedacht, dass man seinen daraushält, wenn man zum eigentlichen Thema nichts konkretes beitragen kann|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruss Uwe P.


Du kannst davon ausgehen das Marcy diesen Thread von vorne bis hinten (auch die EIGENTLICHE Sache mit den Twistern) verfolgt.
Wie sich dieses Thema dann entwickelt hat, dafür kannst Du nichts, aber so ist nun mal die Eigendynamik in einem Forum mit so vielen Usern.

Hat aber auch etwas gutes, Dein Dank für die guten Twister ist durch die Postings ständig oben zu finden! Von daher würd ich mich net beschweren... :m


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Mai 2005)

*Auslegung der Boardregeln*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thomas 9904
> Dein Posting läßt also den Schluß zu, dass man nicht durch irgendwelche einzelnen Aussagen/Begriffe eine Verwarnung erhält, sondern vielmehr eine Art Konto geführt wird, dass bei einem bestimmten??!?? Kontostand dann zum Ausschluß führt? Das würde aber einen sehr großen Spielraum zulassen, der dann je nach "Kontoinhaber" einen größeren oder kleineren "Kontostand" ergeben könnte. Insofern kommt es doch zu Irritationen, wenn auf der einen Seite von Fakten gesprochen wird und man sich auf die AB-Regeln beruft, andererseits aber auf mehrfaches editieren und PM`s hinweist.
> An anderer Stelle wurde m.E. durch einen der Mods darauf hingewiesen, dass PM`s und deren Inhalt nichts im Board zu suchen hätten ? Gilt das in dieser Form oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?



Hallo Torskfisk!

Die Auslegung von Regel beinhaltet immer einen (Ermessens-)Spielraum. Einzelfallgesetze sind nicht praktikabel, wir können ja keine 1000 Seiten Boardregeln schreiben, nur damit wir für jede Eventualität gerüstet sind!
Ob der Spielraum nun als weit, eng, groß oder wie auch immer zu bezeichnen ist, ist letztlich egal. Wichtig ist, daß bei der Auslegung der Regeln transparente Argumente verwendet werden, welche nachvollziehbar sind.
Zur Auslegung berufen sind im Falle der Boardregeln die Moderatoren. Die Durchsetzung von Regeln kann man nicht im Wege eines basisdemokratischen Prozesses vornehmen. 

Gleichwohl sind wir konstruktiver Kritik immer zugänglich, die Frage einer zunächst partiellen, zeitlichen Sperre diskutieren wir gerade.

Die Boardregeln sind die ultima ratio, um einen ordnungsgemäßen Ablauf der Boardkommunikation zu sichern. Entsprechend selten kommen sie zur Anwendung. Wenn aber eine Verwarnung erteilt wird, so kannst Du versichert sein, daß wir ( die Moderatoren ) sich darüber abgestimmt haben. Gleichwohl sind wir auch bereit Fehler einzugestehen, soweit welche gemacht wurden. Dies ist vorliegend indessen nicht der Fall. Marcel wurde mehrfach verwarnt, und diese Verwarnungen waren auch berechtigt. Die mehrfachen PN´s von M_S zeigen ja gerade wie wohlwollend wir die Regeln handhaben. Gerade wenn man doch unter Beobachtung steht, sollte man sich zurückhalten. Wer das nicht kann muß die Folgen tragen. 

Schließlich sei mir ein Wort zur Moderatorenarbeit allgemein gestattet: Teilweise habe ich den Eindruck, einige von Euch sind der Auffassung wir Moderatoren bekämen 5.000 € Monatsgehalt und hätten nichts besseres zu tun als einige Boardies zu schikanieren oder dergleichen. Das ist mitnichten der Fall. Die Arbeit eines Moderators erfolgt komplett ehrenamtlich. Wir opfern unsere Freizeit um eine vernünftiges Miteinander zu gewährleisten, es wäre schön, wenn einige darüber mal nachdenken würden, bevor hier diverse Unterstellungen gemacht werden.


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ sailfish
niemand tadelt eure arbeit an. das macht ihr prima !!! es ging hier alles nur um die offentsichtlich falsch verstandenen ausdrücke wie naggen oder ähnliches. hier in hamburg wird teilweise etwas anders gesprochen. guck dir mal talshows an, da hörst du auch wie sich einige hamburger ausdrücken. es gibt natürlich welche die den rauen hamburger slang sprechen und andere die normal hochdeutsch sprechen.

hinzu kommt dass ihr von MS seinen pn schreibt-das ist auch in ordnung von ihm. aber die zweite verwarnung wurde SOFORT gemacht als marcel den mosi als hinterlader bezeichnete. und DAS ist keine verwarnung. man muss hier auch sachen sagen dürfen, die fakt sind. ICH zum beispiel habe in einem thread mal etwas über unsere beiden profiblinker typen geschrieben. so in etwa wie... die beiden schwulen....
das wurde sofort gelöscht und ich sollte ne verwarnung bekommen.
aber wieso ??? wenn ich sage dass jemand schwul ist, dann ist das doch keine beleidigung oder ? und das mosi ein hinterlader war ist doch auch kein thema !
war doch nicht böse gemeint. böse wäre gewesen wenn er ihn als schwuchtel oder schwule sau betitelt hätte. ebenso in dem posting das zur dritten verwarnung führte.
wenn marcel hätte richtig unfreundlich sein wollen dann hätte er anders geschrieben. anstatt backen halten-fresse halten usw usw....
und ich glaube dass ist genau die kritik von uns boardies.
viele kenne marci und wissen wie liebenswert er ist. wenn man ihn persönlich kennt, dann wüsste man dass so ein spruch einfach normal ist und keinesfalls ne beleidigung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Hier lesen jeden Tag zigtausende Leute. 

Da gehts nicht drum was manche von marcel halten die ihn persönlich kennen.

Sondern wie er hier im Forum auftritt, dass er sich trotz mehrmaliger Ermahnung scheinbar nicht zurückhalten kann, dass er den Mods unsachliche (beleidigende) Dinge per Mail unterstellt ......

Und damit hat er sich eben selber rausgeschossen - das waren nicht die Mods, das war er ganz alleine selber!


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ich kenne seine mail an euch !
habe soetwas ähnliches auch gedacht. ich glaube du weisst wovon ich rede oder ?!
will das hier mit den unterstellungen nicht weiter ausdehnen.


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin, habe mich hier mal durchgekämpft  #d  #d  #d 

Letztendlich bleibt ausser persönlichen Verletzungen und gekränkter Eitelkeiten doch nur ein Fazit.
Auf einem Fußballfeld mit 9000 Spielern ist Elfmeter, wenn der Schiedsrichter pfeift !

Nikmark


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ Sailfisch
...und genau diese Transparenz vermisse ich, wenn der Rauswurf unter anderem mit PN`s begründet wird, die doch wohl nichts hier im AB zu suchen haben. Für "Nichtmoderatoren" stehen diese Informationen nicht zur Verfügung und aus diesem Grunde ist der Rauswurf nicht nachzuvollziehen. Insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund, dass die letzte Verwarnung möglicherweise aufgrund unterschiedlicher regionaler Auslegung eines Begriffs entstanden ist. 
Im übrigen habe ich keinem der MOd`s hier irgendwas unterstellt, sondern eigentlich versucht die mit diesem Rauswurf verbundene Problematik aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> ...und genau diese Transparenz vermisse ich,


Wieso?
Es gab drei Verwarnungen, ist doch transparent genug.
Alles andere kam nur deswegen hoch (und sollte zeigen dass nicht willkürlich gehandelt wird) weil einige ja meinten der Marcel sei ja gar nicht so.
Er ist aber halt genau so!


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

bin ja mal gespannt was Marcel über Aga so postet....
immer schön mal beide Seiten zu hören !
schade das man das als Außenstehender nicht sooo nachvollziehen kann weil das meiste ja wohl über PN's abgelaufen ist.....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
denke jeder muß sich nicht alles gefallen lassen , muß aber auch mal den Schneid haben mal etwas kleinlauter seine Fehler oder übertriebenes posten einzugestehen....


----------



## folkfriend (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, habe mich hier mal durchgekämpft  #d  #d  #d
> 
> Auf einem Fußballfeld mit 9000 Spielern ist Elfmeter, wenn der Schiedsrichter pfeift !
> 
> Nikmark




.... einer pfeift und alle folgen - oder wie |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Ich unterstelle den Mods einfach mal, dass sie nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen handeln. An Willkür sollte man in solchen Situationen garnicht erst denken. Daher glaube ich auch nicht, dass es erforderlich ist hier sämtliche PN's, die zwichen Marcel und den Mods gelaufen sind zu veröffentlichen.

Gerade wenn es darum geht jemanden aus dem Board auszuschließen, werden sie sich die Entscheidung bestimmt nicht leicht machen und das für und wider sorgfältig abwegen. 

sunny #h


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				folkfriend schrieb:
			
		

> .... einer pfeift und alle folgen - oder wie |kopfkrat



...in gewissen Sinne, *JA* !

Wenn du die Elfmeterpfiffe durch die Regeln ersetzt, die jeder unterschrieben hat !

...aber mir ging es als absolut unbeteiligte Person auch mehr um die verletzten Eitelkeiten und die zu nichts führenden persönlichen Meinungen, weil ja weil so vieles im Hintergrund abgelaufen ist.
Wenn das Reffereeteam dann auf den Elfmeterpunkt zeigt sollte man das hinnehmen !

Getreu nach dem Satz: "Gott gebe mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann !"

Nikmark


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Getreu nach dem Satz: "Gott gebe mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann !"



aber evtl. duch das Einführen einer gelb/roten Karte ( zeitlichen Ausschluß ) ??? |kopfkrat  #6  nobody is perfekt,Marcel nicht, die mods nicht , die Regeln nicht und ich am allerwenigsten  !
wie gesagt - warte gespannt was die andere Seite so sagt ....   :m


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@Thomas 9904
Ich verstehe unter Transparenz nicht, *dass* 3 Verwarnungen ausgesprochen wurden sondern auch *warum!* 
PN´S sind schließlich *persönliche* Nachrichten und auch als solche zu behandeln. Wenn sich zwei Boardies dabei die Köpfe heißreden, sich beleidigen oder ähnliches, dann haben die Beiden das unter sich auszumachen. Aus diesem Grunde dürfen Aussagen aus diesen PN`s nicht mit Grundlage für einen Auschluß sein oder sich verschärfend  auf andere Aussagen auswirken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> Aus diesem Grunde dürfen Aussagen aus diesen PN`s nicht mit Grundlage für einen Auschluß sein oder sich verschärfend auf andere Aussagen auswirken


Hast Du vollkommen recht, war ja auch nicht der Fall, damit wurde nur demonstriert das das bei Marcel nicht nur drei Verwarnungen waren sondern die Mods schon vorher versuchten mässigend und mit Augenmass einzugreifen was ja augenscheinlich aber leider nix gefruchtet hat.


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> aber evtl. duch das Einführen einer gelb/roten Karte ( zeitlichen Ausschluß ) ???



Klar du hast Recht, Gesetze sind dafür da, immer aufs neue überdacht zu werden !
....aber gibt es nicht schon sowas wie eine "zeitliche Sperre" ???
Die Grundvoraussetzung dafür ist wie aber wie überall. 
*Zu einem gemeinsamen Spiel gehören zumindest zwei !*

Nikmark


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ nickmark
... der Spruch geht aber noch weiter:"... und er gebe mir die Kraft, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann ; und die Weisheit das Eine vom Anderen zu unterscheiden"
Und wenn diese ganze Diskussion zur Folge hat, dass sich Gedanken gemacht werden, bestimmte Maßnahmen oder Maßregelungen zeitlich zu beschränken, hätte die ganze Sache doch ihren Sinn.


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn diese ganze Diskussion zur Folge hat, dass sich Gedanken gemacht werden, bestimmte Maßnahmen oder Maßregelungen zeitlich zu beschränken,



Jetzt bringst mich echt in's Grübeln.
Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, dass es sowas schon immer gibt und auch praktiziert wurde.

....aber es gehören eben zwei dazu !

Nikmark


----------



## Achim_68 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ torskfisk
ich glaube, Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Marcel hat keine Boardies via PM beleidigt!!!! Er ist lediglich mehrfach von Moderatoren über PM darauf hingewiesen worden, dass einige seiner Forumsbeiträge gegen Boardregeln verstossen und darauf hin hat er diese auch editiert. Somit gab es gar keine Beleidigungen von irgendeiner Seite via PM.
Und nochmal im Klartext- da es keine Beleidigungen von Marcel mittels PM gab, haben wir Moderatoren auch keine Veranlassung gehabt, diese, nicht vorhandenen Beleidigungen, gegen Ihn zu verwenden. Lediglich die Tatsache, dass er mehrfach von Mods aufgefordert werden musste, seine Beiträge zu entschärfen, war eine Bewertungsgrundlage, die bei der momentanen Sperrung Berücksichtigt wurde!

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir den Thread noch mal genau durchlesen, damit weitere Missverständnisse ausgeschlossen werden können. Ist nicht böse gemeint aber es schlaucht unheimlich, wenn man hier wegen Sachen an den Pranger gestellt wird, die so einfach nicht stimmen, nur weil Leute nicht genau wissen, was vorgefallen ist oder schlicht irgendwelche Sachen in den falschen Hals bekommen haben, weil sie irgendwas überlesen oder gar nicht gelesen haben. 
Danke für Dein Verständniss.


Desweiteren würde ich vorschlagen, wir warten ab was Marcel unter Agas Account heute Abend postet und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Micky (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren würde ich vorschlagen, wir warten ab was Marcel unter Agas Account heute Abend postet und dann sehen wir weiter


 Ich denke DARAUF warten hier einige... Wir sind gespannt !!!


----------



## sunny (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Und wenn die zeitliche Beschränkung eingeführt wird, geht dieselbe Diskussion von vorne los. 

Wer entscheidet denn dann über die Dauer der zeitlichen Beschränkung und nach welchen Maßgaben? Solls hier ne Massenabstimmung geben oder soll so'ne Art Bußgeldkatalog aufgestellt werden?  #c 

Gerade bei negativen Entscheidungen wird man es nicht vermeiden können, dass es immer wieder zu Unstimmigkeiten kommt. Allen kann man es nun mal nicht recht machen.

Wie bereits weiter ober erwähnt, denke ich, dass sich die Mods eine so weit tragende Entscheidung nicht leicht machen und werde sie daher akzeptieren.

sunny #h


----------



## Palerado (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren würde ich vorschlagen, wir warten ab was Marcel unter Agas Account heute Abend postet und dann sehen wir weiter


Eine der ersten wirklich guten IDeen.
Schaun wir mal.


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wer entscheidet denn dann über die Dauer der zeitlichen Beschränkung und nach welchen Maßgaben?



Du und ich auf jeden Fall nicht  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Nikmark


----------



## sunny (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Du und ich auf jeden Fall nicht  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri
> 
> Nikmark




Da ist was dran |supergri  |supergri 

sunny


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ Achim 68
Ist auch nicht böse gemeint, aber ich *habe* den gesamten Thread gelesen und bin nur mit meiner Interpretation des Begriffes "Unterstellungen" in den Begriff Beleidigungen abgeglitten. Insofern hast du Recht und ich entschuldige mich dafür.
Natürlich habt ihr als Moderatoren gerade  bei so  einem Thread es nicht einfach, da eure Arbeit und somit auch ihr im Kreuzfeuer einer gewissen Kritik steht. Es wird mit Sicherheit auch den einen oder anderen geben, der sich fragt, wofür tue ich mir das eigentlich alles an? Verständlich! Dafür aber auch gleich ein dickes Lob, die ihr(Moderatoren) hier bisher noch so geduldig antwortet. 
ABER mir geht es um Gerechtigkeit und die vermisse ich insofern, als dass zumindest die letzte Verwarnung nur als Resultat gewertet werden kann, dass Marcel öfter auf seine Art zu schreiben hingewiesen wurde und nun trotzdem eine solche Reaktion von ihm erfolgt ist.
Nochmals zur Klarstellung: Für die folgende Aussage: "Halt die Backen du Naggen!" hätte es so, alleinstehend ohne vorherige Hinweise oder Verwarnungen durch die Moderatoren *keine* Verwarnung gegeben ? Liege ich mit meinem Verständnis daneben?
Natürlich hätte man das ganze auch anders formulieren Können, 
z.B. " Ich wäre sehr erfreut, wenn du Nörgler weiteren Kommentaren und Äußerungen entsagen würdest."
Das andere geht aber schneller und sagt das gleiche.


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hätte man das ganze auch anders formulieren Können,
> z.B. " Ich wäre sehr erfreut, wenn du Nörgler weiteren Kommentaren und Äußerungen entsagen würdest."
> Das andere geht aber schneller und sagt das gleiche.



Das sehe ich zumindest ein wenig anders. Es kommt doch immer sehr wohl darauf an, wie man etwas formuliert !

Sonst könnte ich ja auch schreiben, " Halts Ma.l du Ar..h."
Bedeutet auch das gleiche, hat aber eine ganz andere Wirkung.

Nikmark


----------



## MelaS72 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ich verfolge den Thread eigentlich schon fast die ganze Zeit. Nur eins von meiner Seite:

_Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es heraus!_

Eine Weisheit, die mir meine Oma schon erfolgreich beigebracht hat.


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ nikmark
Nein, du gleitest damit in eine ungewünschte Fäkalsprache ab , "naggen" und "backen" stehen jedoch auf keinem Index. Ferner solltest du den Anlaß dieser Äußerung nicht außer acht lassen!
PS: H.M.d.A. kann man auch prima umschreiben, wie wär`s denn mit: 
"Mögest du Körperöffnung für Verdauungsendprodukte doch deine Oralöffnung schließen."


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@torskfisk

Ich hatte das eigentlich ernst gemeint ......

....aber ein gewisser Zynismus scheint in diesem Thread ja zum guten Ton zu gehören  |kopfkrat 

Nikmark


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ nikmark
Ich wollte dich bzw. deine Äußerung nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen. Das war auf keinen Fall gewollt. Zynismus gegenüber den Regeln kann ich so nicht erkennen. 
Nun noch mal im Ernst: Natürlich war die Formulierung von Marcel "unglücklich" jedoch nicht die Regln verletzend, jedenfalls nach meiner Auffassung.


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ MelaS72
Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, wer ruft in den Wald und wer schallt hinaus?


----------



## Elfchen_19 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> ich verfolge den Thread eigentlich schon fast die ganze Zeit. Nur eins von meiner Seite:
> 
> _Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es heraus!_
> 
> Eine Weisheit, die mir meine Oma schon erfolgreich beigebracht hat.



 |good:  |good:  |good: 

Ohne einen der betroffenen Herren (Marcel oder Mod's) überhaupt zu kennen, halte ich es für angebracht, jede durch einen Mod vorgebrachte Anmerkung/Kritik zu prüfen (hab' ich vor kurzer Zeit auch schon mitgemacht - einmal etwas Unbedachtes geschrieben und zurecht den Hinweis erhalten, dass dies andere Member/Gäste auch missverstehen könnten - Danke WODIBO) und sein verhalten zu ändern - Toleranz und Respekt auch anderen Meinungen gegenüber kann man in dieser Zeit gar nicht genug haben.

Eddy  #h


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ Torskfisk

Wie gesagt bin ich zu dem Thread gekommen, wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde  |supergri 

Ich habe, so muss ich gestehen, diesen Marcel im AB überhaupt noch nie wahrgenommen! Was mir aber auffällt ist, das er anscheinend durch seine "unglückliche" Ausdrucksweise den Stein auf das die Wassertropfen seiner Postings fiel, immer mehr ausgehölt hatte. Vielleicht hat es am Anfang nur genervt. Irgendwann aber hat jede Nerverei ihre Grenzen. Da sollten alle man an sich selber denken. Was passiert, wenn einer dich immer nervt und dann auch noch ein paar Sprüche ablässt, die je nach dem gegenüberstehenden in dan ganz falschen Hals geraten können. 

Dann ist irgendwann Sense !

Wenn ich diesem Menschen dann noch mehrmals sage, er möge damit aufhören, weil sich andere und ich mich vielleicht dadurch verletzt fühle und er sagt Besserung zu aber beim nächsten Mal kommt wieder so ein Spruch, dann ....

.....will er entweder bewusst provozieren und/oder macht sich sich über die anderen lächerlich.
Dummheit möchte ich gar nicht unterstellen.

Dieses Prozedere scheint sich ja mehrmals wiederholt zu haben und das dann die Toleranzgrenze immer weiter absinkt, kann ich zumindest gut verstehen.

Bei Marcel war es vielleicht nicht explizit der eine oder der andere Spruch, aber in der Geballten Gesamtheit muss es doch schon heftig gewesen sein.

Nikmark


----------



## Pete (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

versucht doch bitte hier nichts runterzuspielen...eine formulierung wie: "halt die backen, du naggen"...ist zwar rein lexikologisch von der stilistik her nicht die unterste der möglichen schubladen, ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass worte nie ohne den umstand, in dem sie zustande gekommen sind, gesehen werden dürfen...in dem sinne ist ein solcher kommentar (wenn es ihn denn so in diesem zusammenhang gegeben hat) eine tief herabwürdigende aussage...
(zeigt er doch, was ich von meinem gegenüber halte)...


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Jetzt klär mich doch mal einer auf, was *naggen* ist  |kopfkrat 

@ Pete
Ich denke nicht, dass ich verharmlose. Da aber anscheinend vieles im Hintergrund abgelaufen ist und in diesem Thread immer auf bestimmte einzelne Sprüche (z.B. mit dem "naggen") eingegangen wird, die von vielen als nicht so wild angesehen werden, wollte ich auch darauf hinweisen, dass es auch die Masse machen kann und nicht nur ein einzelner Spruch !

...also, was ist "naggen" ???. Habe keine Ahnung !

Nikmark


----------



## honeybee (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Als ich hab mal gegoogelt......

Das Niederdeutsche/Plattdeutsche hat sich aus dem Altsächsischen entwickelt. Bis zum Beginn der Neuzeit war das Sächsische die alleinige Sprache weiter Teile Norddeutschlands und fand in mehr oder weniger allen Bereichen des Lebens Verwendung. Im Mittelalter wurde dies allgemein anerkannt, indem man im Sächsischen eine eigenständige, dem Hochdeutschen gleichberechtigte Sprache sah.
*Hiattilgung
*Hiattilgung wie z.B. in *Egger* (Eier), *teggen* (zehn), *schreggen* (schreien), *dreggen* (drehen), *reggen* (rein), *twegge* (entzwei), *bowwen, bobben* (bauen), *hobben* (hauen), *bruwwen* (brauen), *trüwwe* (getreu), *sniggen* (schneien), *friggen* (freien), *wiggen* (weihen), *maggen* (mähen), *waggen* (wehen), *saggen* (säen), *naggen* (nähen), *daggen* (auftauen), *dobben* (tauen), *Mobben* (Ärmel), *Kögge* (Kühe), *sröggen* (anbrennen, versengen), *mawwen* (miauen), *Schännerigge* (Schimpferei), *Kwaterigge* (Rederei, Geschwätz), *Bruwwerigge* (Brauerei), *Täigeligge* (Ziegelei).

Man könnte aber auch aus einigen Niederschriften meinen das Naggen = Nacken bedeutet....


----------



## baltic25 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@honeybee

wow!!!!!!#6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Knotenharry (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> versucht doch bitte hier nichts runterzuspielen...eine formulierung wie: "halt die backen, du naggen"...ist zwar rein lexikologisch von der stilistik her nicht die unterste der möglichen schubladen, ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass worte nie ohne den umstand, in dem sie zustande gekommen sind, gesehen werden dürfen...in dem sinne ist ein solcher kommentar (wenn es ihn denn so in diesem zusammenhang gegeben hat) eine tief herabwürdigende aussage...
> (zeigt er doch, was ich von meinem gegenüber halte)...


 
@ Pete

Guck dir doch mal an was Plünnfischer Marcel an den Kopf geworfen hat. Ihr vergesst immer die zweite Seite der Geschichte!!! Und dann versteht man auch wieso Marcel anscheind nichts von Plünnfischer hält. Ich würde mir sonne Aussage auch nicht gefallen lassen. Oder sehe ich das falsch#c ?


----------



## Lotte (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> 
> 
> hab mich mal in unserer jungleute-szene umgehört und hab erfahren,daß ein
> ...



hier die aufklärung, was ein naggen ist!!!!


----------



## MelaS72 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

irgendwo in diesem Thread steht, dass "Naggen" = Nörgeln bedeutet. (oder zumindest wohl so gemeint war)


----------



## MelaS72 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

hups...da war lotte schneller als ich


----------



## folkfriend (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> ...in gewissen Sinne, *JA* !
> 
> Wenn du die Elfmeterpfiffe durch die Regeln ersetzt, die jeder unterschrieben hat !
> 
> ...





in diesem Sinne ist das auch voll OK #6


----------



## guifri (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

..na wenn hier jeder diskutiert, warum wer wie wann gesperrt wurde, mach ich doch gleich mal mit...

ähm..bitte um kurzzusammenfassung des bisher geschriebenen und von wem, warum?

dann kann ich meine bewertung dazu abgeben


----------



## ruhrangler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@guifri 
bin auch nur heimlicher mitleser, ist glaub ich besser so (uups jetzt hab ich doch was gesagt tss tsss tsss )


----------



## havkat (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin!

Wollte eigentlich nich..........

Aber egal!

"Halt die Backen du Naggen" ist weder niederdeutsch, noch sonstwie mundartlich angesiedelt.

Es ist Slang, also nordisches Straßendeutsch. In diesem Falle sog. "Barmbeker Basch".

Ich übersetze das mal ganz persönlich für mich.

Rein theoretisch.

Ganz subjektiv.

Nur für meinereiner, ganz alleine. 

Okay? 

"Halt die Fresse du Schmierhals!"

Gibt natürlich auch andere, "weichere" Versionen. Is halt Slang.

Wie es denn gemeint war, tjä dass weiß nur der Wind und Marcel.

Ich würde so ´nen Text auf der Straße/in der Kneipe/ auf dem Board, von jemandem *der mir völlig unbekannt ist*, (unter Kumpels kann man das schon bringen ) aber genauso in´s Hochdeutsche übersetzen.

Entsprechende Reaktionen, je nach Ort u. Situation behalte ich mir dann natürlich auch vor.

Is klar nä?


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ihr naggen kapiert das alles nicht :m


----------



## ruhrangler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

jetzt bin ich aber beleidigt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wo ist der mod..................................................?????????


----------



## JuergenS (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin
Ich wollte eigentlich auch nicht




			
				ruhrangler schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt bin ich aber beleidigt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wo ist der mod..................................................?????????



mit entsprechenden Smilies hätte ich deine Antwort ja noch ok gefunden aber so wie sie da steht finde ich dieselbe einfach nur überflüssig. #d   #c 

Ein heimlicher Beobachter dieses Thema´s


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ihr naggen kapiert das alles nicht :m



*jetztaberauchvolldollbeleidigtsei* !!!


----------



## Stonie (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Bis dato habe ich die Art und Weise die in diesem Thread gepflegt wird sehr bewundert  #6  Für dieses hitzige Thema wirklich super!

Also zieht es nicht ins Lächerliche...Bitte  #h 

Lieben Gruß
Markus


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ stonie
sorry,aber ein wenig spaß kann nie schaden !
und lächerlich macht es deswegen keiner.


----------



## The_Duke (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Knotenharry schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pete
> 
> Guck dir doch mal an was Plünnfischer Marcel an den Kopf geworfen hat. Ihr vergesst immer die zweite Seite der Geschichte!!! Und dann versteht man auch wieso Marcel anscheind nichts von Plünnfischer hält. Ich würde mir sonne Aussage auch nicht gefallen lassen. Oder sehe ich das falsch#c ?



Die zweite Seite der Geschichte ist, daß Plünnfischer genauso verwarnt wurde, nur wars nich seine dritte 
Es wurden beide gleich behandelt/bestraft.
Komm mir jetzt keiner mit *"der hat aber angefangen!"*...wenn Marcel wirklich so ein netter und umgänglicher Kerl ist, wie er hier beschrieben wird, warum hat er nicht über diese Attacke von Plünnfischer milde gelächelt und einen Mod gebeten, diesen zur Räson zu bringen?
Unrecht mit gleichem Unrecht zu beantworten, setz immer beide ins Unrecht!
Die Bemerkung "Halt die Backen du Naggen", war sicherlich nicht als höfliche Aufforderung gemeint, sondern wohl eher herabsetzend, wenn nicht gar beleidigend. Eine gegenteiliger Deutungsversuch würde hier sicherlich als unglaubwürdig empfunden werden.


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

es wurde überhaupt nicht geschrieben 


HALT DIE BACKEN DU NAGGEN !
das ist blödsinn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lotte (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Die zweite Seite der Geschichte ist, daß Plünnfischer genauso verwarnt wurde, nur wars nich seine dritte
> Es wurden beide gleich behandelt/bestraft.



moin-moin,

ohne nun the_duke persönlich ansprechen zu wollen:

auf diese aussage habe ich schon die ganze zeit gewartet!!! hat mich schon verwundert, daß sie nicht früher kam!!! zwischen der verwarnung an marcel und der von plünnfischer lagen 15 std.!!!! und hätte die keiner beantragt, wäre die eventuell auch gar nicht gekommen!!!

und damit jeder weiß, was und wann genau geschrieben wurde hier der thread!!!


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

so sieht das aus lodde !!!
habe ih übrigens mal erwähnt, dass "NAGGEN" von "LODDE" kommt ?


----------



## Lotte (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

|supergri:m

solange es nicht von lo*tt*e abgeleitet wurde |supergri:m!!!

aber nochmal zum thema, damit wirklich aller wissen was, wann und wie geschrieben wurde!!! hier ist der link nochmals!!! 

denn auch hier sind schon mißverständnisse und verdrehungen gepostet worden!!! also, schaut bitte nochmals in den thread um genau zu lesen was dort gepostet wurde!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> und hätte die keiner beantragt, wäre die eventuell auch gar nicht gekommen!!!



Sie ist aber gekommen, das ist Fakt !
Mit wäre hätte wenn und vielleicht kommen wir hier nicht weiter !


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

eigentlich solltest du dich auch lieber LODDE nennen.
kann man besser betonen


----------



## Lotte (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

moin-moin franz_16 #h,



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie ist aber gekommen, das ist Fakt !
> Mit wäre hätte wenn und vielleicht kommen wir hier nicht weiter !



ist ja schon richtig!!! aber halt nur auf antrag!!! sie wurde vorher weder editiert noch hat der verfasser eine aufforderung bekommen sie zu ändern (oder hat diese nicht beachtet)!!!

so, ich warte nun aber wirklich, daß marcel (unter dem aga-account) seine meinung berichtet, oder sich erklärt!!! denn von der ab-seite habe ich nun schon sehr viel gelesen, aber nicht von der seite von marcel!!!

also aga, macht hinne!!!


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

marcel ist jetzt gerade angekommen !
nun machen wir uns erstmal ein bierchen auf und gucken dann was wir schreiben und wen wir hier noch beleidigen ihr naggen :m


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

genau warten wir mal ab 

Vielleicht können wir uns ja in ein paar Stunden alle wieder richtig lieb haben


----------



## Pete (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

aga, halt mal die zange flach und poste hier unalloholisiert, jaaaaaa???!!!! :m


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

das wird schon !
im grunde mögen wir uns doch auch alle mehr oder weniger.


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen !

...denn jetzt kommt entweder das Alte oder .............??????

Nikmark


----------



## The_Duke (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> es wurde überhaupt nicht geschrieben
> 
> 
> HALT DIE BACKEN DU NAGGEN !
> das ist blödsinn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Stimmt! Es wurde folgendes geschrieben:



> Was hast du denn für ein Problem du Naggen?!! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber die Backen halten.



Nur sehe ich inhaltlich keinen Unterschied  #c  und ich hatte ja auch kein Zitat angeführt.
Schaun wir mal, was Marcel selbst dazu zu sagen hat   |kopfkrat


----------



## Stingray (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Wo *Marcel1409* #h #h |wavey: |wavey: ???? Nun mal ran anne Tastatur !!!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal ein bierchen auf



ich will auch eins !!!!!   
ich glaub von 93xx boardis warten nu  bestimmt 7586 gespannt auf das posting....    |kopfkrat        #6


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

der ganze text ist weg !!!
wir haben eben in dem anderen thread geschrieben, der gesperrt wurde.
nun muss marcel nochmal ran und neu posten.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> der ganze text ist weg !!!
> wir haben eben in dem anderen thread geschrieben, der gesperrt wurde.
> nun muss marcel nochmal ran und neu posten.


das ist schade, schieb mir das aber bitte nicht in die Schuhe.  :m


----------



## Micky (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> der ganze text ist weg !!!
> wir haben eben in dem anderen thread geschrieben, der gesperrt wurde.
> nun muss marcel nochmal ran und neu posten.


 Schon schiete wenn man das ZWEI-FINGER-SUCHSYSTEM nicht in Perfektion beherrscht... |supergri  20 Minuten sind schon wieder um... |motz:


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> der ganze text ist weg !!!
> wir haben eben in dem anderen thread geschrieben, der gesperrt wurde.
> nun muss marcel nochmal ran und neu posten.



Na, denn kommt mal inne Puschen  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

hallo jungs,

ich glaube nun bin ich mal dran. als erstes möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken die mir die stange gehalten haben |supergri  das die angelegenheit solche wellen schlagen würde hätte ich nie gedacht.

nun zum thema. als ich damals meine antwort auf plünnfischer gepostet habe, habe ich mir ganz genau überlegt ob ich die antwort posten kann oder nicht. ich wusste ja dass ich schon zwei verwarnungen hatte und wollte mich am riemen reißen. wenn ich nicht darüber nachgedacht hätte, dann hätte ich nach so einer provokation mit sicherheit andere wörter wie "fresse halten" oder "schnauze halten" benutzt. ich dachte ich würde nicht gegen die boardregeln verstoßen so wie ich es geschrieben habe.

als ich dann von jörg meine dritte verwarnung und somit auch meine sperrung bekam, war ich sehr angefressen-man könnte sogar wütend sagen |supergri ,
so dass ich gleich eine verbitterte nicht so feine mail an thomas geschrieben habe. ich habe ihm unterstellt, dass er und die mods mich nur deshalb gesperrt haben, weil ich noch kein boardpartner mit unserem laden war.
das war völlig überflüssig und unfair, aber da mir das zu ohren kam, dachte ich in dem moment als erstes daran.
hiermit möchte ich mich in aller öffentlichkeit bei thomas und den anderen mods entschuldigen. ich hoffe ihr nehmt die entschuldigung an. es war eine affekthandlung die unüberlegt war.

mit meiner zweiten verwarnung (mosi) wollte ich mich keinesfalls über den tot anderer leute lustig machen. ich habe mit dem ausdruck "hinterlader" wohl nicht gerade den besten spruch gelandet, wollte aber auch nichts verherrlichen. ich habe mir dabei aber auch nichts böses gedacht, da hier im board ja auch ne menge nicht gerade "mutter teresa-mäßige" postings umherkreisen.

desweiteren möchte ich mich bei allen entschuldigen die sich durch meine postings beleidigt oder angegriffen gefühlt haben. ich hoffe, dass ich evtl bald wieder mitposten darf und wieder ein mitglied des anglerboards bin. im laufe der zeit habe ich viele nette boardies kennenlernen dürfen und würde das sehr vermissen wenn es nicht mehr so wäre.
in diesem sinne und hoffentlich bis bald

marcel 
(der NAGGEN)|supergri


----------



## guetselman (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

RESPEKT Marcel!!!#6 

Nun gucke wir mal....


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Gutes Posting,
....aber eine Frage !

Warum jetzt erst ???

...und warum erst jetzt der moderate Stil ?

Warum so lange gewartet ?

... ...............????

Noch nicht ganz schlüssig !

Nikmark


----------



## Lotte (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

moin-moin marcel |wavey:,

meinen respekt hast du!!! nicht nur wegen dem oberen post, sondern auch weil ich immer gute post von dir gelesen habe!!!

ich hoffe für das ab, daß eine lösung gefunden wird, die allen seiten "gerecht wird" und mit denen alle zufrieden sind!!! wie auch immer die aussehen mag!!!

ich für meinen teil würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich wieder interessante posts von dir im ab lesen könnte!!!


----------



## oknel (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

klingt wie, entschuldigung aber ich weiss gar nicht wofür..... die andern sind viel schlimmer....

ich bin dafür, das er wieder dabei sein kann. wird man ja sehn wies dann klappt.
viel erfolg und alles gute trotzdem


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> in diesem sinne und hoffentlich bis bald
> 
> marcel
> (der NAGGEN)|supergri


Moin Ihr beiden Sägge  :q
Aga wann wolln wir denn mal auf Platte?
Frag doch mal Marci ober er auch Bögge hat


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Warum habe gerade wegen der Antwort von Marcel so ein ............


----------



## Micky (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Feines Posting Marcy... Respekt !!!



> Warum jetzt erst ???
> 
> ...und warum erst jetzt der moderate Stil ?
> 
> ...


 Ich würd sagen, da hat jemand aus "vermeitlichen Fehlern" gelernt und man merkt das ihm SEHR VIEL am Anglerboard liegt. Er hätte die Sache auch auf sich beruhen lassen können wenn ihm das hier wirklich alles Schietegal wäre.

*DAHER:*
*!!! AMNESTIE  FÜR  MARCYYYY !!!
*


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

so hier ist wieder agalatze...
was meinst du nikmark ?

@ oknel 
marci weiss schon was er falsch gemacht hat. man lernt ja aus fehlern.

@ oh nemo
na klar hat er lust. und ich sowieso. müssen das mal ins auge fassen du sagg :m


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd sagen, da hat jemand aus "vermeitlichen Fehlern" gelernt und man merkt das ihm SEHR VIEL am Anglerboard liegt. Er hätte die Sache auch auf sich beruhen lassen können wenn ihm das hier wirklich alles Schietegal wäre[



Das könnte ein echter Grund sein  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Micky (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte ein echter Grund sein :m


 Warum habe ich gerade wegen des Wortes "könnte" so ein ............ |kopfkrat #d


----------



## Lotte (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

moin-moin,

wenn man schaut, wer das hier im moment liest, frage ich mich, wer die 3-5 gäste sind  !!!



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Warum habe gerade wegen der Antwort von Marcel so ein ............



bin ich zu blöde  (nein ich will keine ehrliche antwort )!!! aber dein post verstehe ich gar nicht nikmark!!! klärst du mich mal schnell auf???


----------



## skipandi (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Marcel und Schrödi, Prost ! |good: and  |welcome: back !
Fehler machen alle mal und wenn die Gemüter stark erhitzt sind kommt es schon zu solchen Äußerungen.Sehr gut ist es,wenn man seine Fehler öffentlich eingesteht und daraus lernt,was nach so einer Endlosdebatte sicherlich für Dich nicht einfach war ! Vielleicht treffen wir uns bald im Haithabu mal wieder oder fahren mit meinem Boot mal zum Angeln.Habe Aga das Angebot ja schon mal gemacht,aber der hat ja an der Tanke immer so viel zu tun.Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend und bleibt sauber..... :m


----------



## Norbi (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@Marcel 
Dein Posting voll in Ordnung,offe Dich bald wieder lesen zu können.
Ingnoriere einfach die Poster die Dir immer ein beipulen wollen.
Bis danni Norbi  |wavey:


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> wenn man schaut, wer das hier im moment liest, frage ich mich, wer die 3-5 gäste sind  !!!
> 
> ...



Doch, verstehst du ;-)

...irgend etwas passt nicht !


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ich habe es auch nicht kapiert nikmark


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

So wild ist es auch nicht ! Schickt mir 'ne PN und ich erkläre es am Telefon. 

Nikmark


----------



## Lotte (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

moin-moin,



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> ...irgend etwas passt nicht !



was soll denn nicht passen??? es brauchte ne zeit bis herauskam, daß marcel sich melden sollte, ob er noch interesse an dem ab hat!!! dann waren marcel und aga ein paar tage zum fischen auf nem kutter (habe ich irgendwo gelesen)!!! der stil war doch sauber und moderat!!! wenn er vom leder zieht, hätte er doch nie ne chance!!!


----------



## Micky (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> So wild ist es auch nicht ! Schickt mir 'ne PN und ich erkläre es am Telefon.


 Ich denke das Posting von Dir lässt viel Grund für Spekulationen übrig und sollte wohl schon HIER aufgeklärt werden - Denk an die Telefonkosten, mich dürftest Du dann nämlich auch gleich noch anrufen!!! Aufgrund Deiner bisherigen Haltung zu diesem Thema scheint mir das nämlich nicht gerade sehr... zu sein, es sei denn ich Irre mich da ganz gewaltig !


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> 
> 
> was soll denn nicht passen??? es brauchte ne zeit bis herauskam, daß marcel sich melden sollte, ob er noch interesse an dem ab hat!!! dann waren marcel und aga ein paar tage zum fischen auf nem kutter (habe ich irgendwo gelesen)!!! der stil war doch sauber und moderat!!! wenn er vom leder zieht, hätte er doch nie ne chance!!!




Hi Lotte,
siehe ein Posting nach oben. Freue mich, gerade wegen des verpassten Kohltreffens  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

nagut das konnte nikmark nicht wissen.
hatten leider keine zeit vorher.
ich bin wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe beruflich total in aktion.


----------



## skipandi (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Es gibt immer Nörgler und Ichwillnichtversteher egal was er sagt oder in Zukunft sagen wird ? #d  #d  ;+


----------



## nikmark (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Es gibt keine Geheimnisse. Nur habe ich Magenschmerzen bekommen bei dem Posting. Das zu erklären, würde aber meine Finger ( Tastatur) zu sehr anstrengen. Also PN und ich rufe morgen von der Arbeit aus an (kostenlos  |supergri ) und erkläre die Magenschmerzen !

Nikmark


----------



## Börde-Pilker (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Bei der ganzen Diskussion sollten doch 2 Dinge bitte nicht vergessen werden. Zum einen: Es gibt keinen Rechtsanspruch auf Mitgliedschaft im Board, was bedeutet das irgendjemand entscheidet wer und zu welchen Bedingungen Mitglied wird und auch bleiben kann. 

Zum anderen: Völlig unabhängig von Marcel´s "Entschuldigung/Verteidigung" kann man nicht einfach eine Ausnahme machen und sagen: Ok, du hast dich entschuldigt und bist wieder drin. Wäre es so einfach hätten wir morgen bestimmt 20 Postings von gesperrten Boardies die sich entschuldigen, ihr Verhalten auf Dauer doch nicht ändern - wieder gesperrt werden - Entschuldigen etc.

Das ganze wird nur funktionieren wenn es für alle verbindliche Regeln gibt wie z.B. eine zeitlich begrenzte Sperrung. Aber es ist und bleibt ein Aufgabe der Mods zu entscheiden wie solches umzusetzen ist und sich auch die Arbeit damit zu machen.

In diesem Sinn
Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Lotte (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

moin-moin,

los komm nikmark!!! erkläre es uns und vor allen dingen marcel!!! denn wer weiß, wann er mal wieder agas account nutzen kann!!! jetzt hat er eventuell noch ein wenig zeit, um auf die bauchschmerzen einzugehen!!!!

so bleibt viel zu viel raum für spekulationen!!! da wird dann jedes wort auf die goldwaage gehauen!!! das kann in diesem thema keiner so richtig wollen!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Danke Börde, gut erkannt!


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

mag ja richtig sein was börde gesagt hat. aber ich vermisse ein wenig solidarität gegenüber eines anderen boardies, der seine fehler einsieht.
zudem finde ich seine gründe für die verwarnugen nicht so schlimm, wie es bei anderen der fall ist- wofür oft keine verwarnungen ausgesprochen werden...


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> zudem finde ich seine gründe für die verwarnugen nicht so schlimm, wie es bei anderen der fall ist- wofür oft keine verwarnungen ausgesprochen werden...



genau darum gehts !!!


----------



## Pilkman (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Börde-Pilker schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zum anderen: Völlig unabhängig von Marcel´s "Entschuldigung/Verteidigung" kann man nicht einfach eine Ausnahme machen und sagen: Ok, du hast dich entschuldigt und bist wieder drin. *Wäre es so einfach hätten wir morgen bestimmt 20 Postings von gesperrten Boardies die sich entschuldigen, ihr Verhalten auf Dauer doch nicht ändern - wieder gesperrt werden - Entschuldigen etc.* ...



Hallo,

mein erster Post zu diesem Thema, ich hab mich bisher vornehm zurückgehalten. 

Aber das, was Bördepilker geschrieben hat, glaube ich ehrlich gesagt in keinem Fall! Warum? Wenn man sich die Fälle der letzten Sperrungen etc. anschaut, waren das zu 99% Leute, die stänkern wollten, die auf Teufel komm raus Schleichwerbung machen wollten oder ähnlichen Mist im Board abgezogen haben. Und von DIESEN Ex-Membern wird ja wohl kaum eine Entschuldigung in welcher Form auch immer bzw. eine Bitte um Rehabiliation oder Wiederaufnahme ins Board kommen. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil von dieser Seite gar nicht der EHRLICHE Wunsch danach besteht. 

In Marcels Fall ist das völlig anders - also einfach mal darüber nachdenken!

Zweiter Punkt, der zum Nachdenken anregen soll: Wenn Marcel wieder entsperrt werden würde, wäre das bereits KEIN Einzelfall gewesen. Warum? Ich kann mich zum Beispiel an den Fall des Jungen aus Österreich mit dem Nik "Karpfenprofi15" erinnern, der in einer dunklen Stunde richtig vom Leder gelassen hat und mehrere Boardies bewußt und vorsätzlich beleidigt hat. Die Sperrung war da absolut unausweichlich. Trotzdem hat er nach einer Entschuldigung die Chance bekommen, wieder dabei zu sein. Ob es in der Vergangenheit noch andere Fälle gegeben hat, die nach einer Entschuldigung wieder ins Board aufgenommen wurden, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Aber mein Post sollte auch nur zeigen, dass eine Wiederaufnahme Marcels nach einer Entschuldigung nun nicht gerade der besagte Einzelfall sein würde, sondern dass es das bereits gegeben hat.

Ich fand Marcels Stil zu Posten teilweise auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber trotzdem finde ich, dass ihm eine zweite Chance gegeben werden sollte und dass er nicht in einen Topf mit vorsätzlichen Stänkerern, Schleichwerbern und Unruhestiftern geworfen werden sollte.

Soviel zu meiner persönlichen Meinung zum Thema. #h


----------



## sunny (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> als erstes möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken die mir die stange gehalten haben |supergri
> 
> marcel
> (der NAGGEN)|supergri



Damit habe ich nichts zu tun. Nie nich. #d  |supergri 


Marcel, sehr gutes Posting. Hört sich wirklich so an als ob du dir Gedanken gemacht hast. Also ich nehme deine Entschuldigung an :m . Fällt mir aber auch leichter, da ich nicht persönlich betroffen war.

Hoffe es geht gut für dich aus. Wobei ich jetzt nicht in der Haut der Mods stecken möchte. Die haben ne ganz schwere Aufgabe.

sunny |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich kann mich zum Beispiel an den Fall des Jungen aus Österreich mit dem Nik "Karpfenprofi15" erinnern, der in einer dunklen Stunde richtig vom Leder gelassen hat und mehrere Boardies bewußt und vorsätzlich beleidigt hat. Die Sperrung war da absolut unausweichlich. Trotzdem hat er nach einer Entschuldigung die Chance bekommen, wieder dabei zu sein.*



wenn das tatsächlich so war, dürfte es meiner Meinung nach ja eigendlich keine diskussion hier mehr geben !!!!!   |kopfkrat
zumal Marcel ja alles andere als "richtig vom Leder" gelassen hat !!!!


----------



## Micky (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das tatsächlich so war, dürfte es meiner Meinung nach ja eigendlich keine diskussion hier mehr geben !!!!! |kopfkrat
> zumal Marcel ja alles andere als "richtig vom Leder" gelassen hat !!!!


 Diskussionen kann/soll es ja ruhig weiter geben, hier soll schließlich jeder seine Meinung dazu abgeben, aber dann sollte man vorher Marcy´s Account wieder freischalten damit er sich SACHLICH zu diesem Thema (sofern Bedarf ist) weiter äußern kann, denn bis gestern Abend lief die Diskussion ja mehr oder weniger sehr einseitig ab, außer derjenigen die sich PRO-MARCY eingesetzt haben.

Die Sache die Pilkmen hier geschildert hat wirft natürlich auch wieder ein anderes Licht auf diese Geschichte....

*@ Mods:* Drückt auf den Knopf und lasst Marcy wieder einer von uns werden !!! |wavey:


----------



## Palerado (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Mods:* Drückt auf den Knopf und lasst Marcy wieder einer von uns werden !!! |wavey:


*unterschreib*


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache die Pilkmen hier geschildert hat wirft natürlich auch wieder ein anderes Licht auf diese Geschichte....



eben !
ne Diskussion soll es natürlich auch weiterhin in Zukunft geben ! :m


----------



## degl (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@all,

manchmal bin ich einer der gäste,
eklärung:ich log mich in meiner dienststelle ein und die wird täglich so internetmäßig gecleant.
ich vergesse es manchmal einfach mich anzumelden,was daheim nicht passiert#q 
also ich denke wirklich,daß jeder user nur zeitlich gesperrt werden sollte,wenn überhaupt.
grundsätzlich haben nazies,pädofile,geisteskranke,beschummler hier keine chance zu kriegen|kopfkrat 

aber dinge die im umgang miteinander mal schief laufen sollten auf petriejüngerart AUSGEANGELT werden(mal so`n vorschlag von mir)
|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: 

und wenn ich nen vorschlag hätte,für ne umfrage,dann den: wie wärs mit ner zeitlichen sperrung von streithähnen die sich nicht vertragen können???

nur so ein gedanke|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich nen vorschlag hätte,für ne umfrage,dann den: wie wärs mit ner zeitlichen sperrung von streithähnen die sich nicht vertragen können???



sowas ähnliches läuft gerade.... -> *Regeländerung*    :m


----------



## Pilkman (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das tatsächlich so war, dürfte es meiner Meinung nach ja eigendlich keine diskussion hier mehr geben !!!!!   |kopfkrat
> zumal Marcel ja alles andere als "richtig vom Leder" gelassen hat !!!!



Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du dir ja den ganzen Thread reinziehen, der den Anlass gegeben hat .... siehe hier... #h 

... und hier die Entschuldigung... klick misch... #h 

Ich hab damals kein Problem mit ´ner zweiten Chance gehabt, trotzdem ich teilweise persönlich beleidigt wurde... ich hab sie jetzt im Fall von Marcel erst recht nicht. #6


----------



## Kurzer (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Hallo Boardis,

ich möchte mich nach langer Zurückhaltung auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich habe den Marcel im Board als ehr lockeren und coolen Typen kennengelernt der mir viele Tips bezüglich des Brandungsangelns gegeben hat. Persönlich habe Marcel beim Exori Cup 2005 kennengelernt, da der erste Eindruck immer der bleibende ist möchte ich euch davon erzählen.

Er kam auf mich zu hat mich erkannt und SOFORT ein sehr nettes Gespräch mit mir angefangen, mir Tipps gegeben und viel Glück gewünscht. Es war ein Smalltalk aber wer einen solchen Event organisiert hat nun mal keine Zeit, deshalb habe ich mich um so mehr gefreut das er uns "Südmänner" persönlich begrüßt hat. Auch sein Vater ließ es sich nicht nehmen mit uns kurz zu sprechen. Beide bedankten sich bei uns für die weite Anreisen, welche wir in Kauf genommen haben. 

Mein erster Eindruck: Der "Küstenbengel" ist schwer in Ordnung!

Abends, nachdem die meisten in Ihre Quatiere zurückgezogen sind, haben wir "Südmänner" mit Marci noch fein Bierchen getrunken...Marci hat bezahlt...Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal.

Ok, das hat alles nicht's mit dem Board zu tun zumindest nicht direkt aber bei wem von uns könnte bei manchen Beiträgen nicht mal verbal die Faust ausrutschen. Wenn ich manche Beiträge lese könnte ich platzen, auch ich habe hier schon jemanden so richtig die Meinung gegeigt. Wir haben damit dann die Sache aus der Welt geschafft und der Boarkollege schreibt jetzt sehr schöne, wahrheitsgemäße Beiträge. 

Dies ist doch hier nicht der Wirtschaftsspiegel Deutschland, oder? Jeder kann hier seine Meinung öffentlich niederschreiben und das ist doch hier das schöne! Deshalb bin ich hier, ich möchte keine geschönten Berichte lesen sonst würde ich mir ne Zeitung abbonieren.

Ich möchte euch Boardmoderatoren bitten, eurer Sperrkonzept zu überdenken. Beiträge die man in jedem deutschem Klatschblatt ließt hatte den selben Ausdrücke und wurden dafür auch nicht bestrafft, im Gegenteil die Leute kaufen diese Zeitung immer noch und vor allem immer mehr.

Bitte laßt die ehrlichen Boardies nicht aussen vor, vielleicht sollte man manche Threats überdenken und politische Themen gar nicht erst zu lassen. Seht mal bitte ins Sportforum, wie heiß es geht dort zu geht.

Also ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr dem Marcel wieder die Erlaubnis erteilen würdet uns mit seinen Erfahrungen zu erfreuen!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Rosi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Nun ist das Thema über Nacht auf 213 Beiträge angewachsen! Das muß Thomas auf der 2.Seite geahnt haben. Boardis diskutieren über die Bordregeln. Viele lesen sonst eher auf anderen Seiten, aber im Grunde geht es jeden an. 

Zuerst muß eine Lösung für Marcel gefunden werden. Ich denke schon, daß du bald wieder posten darfst. Dann behalte deinen versöhnlichen Ton bei und denke ab und an mal an die deutsche Eiche und den Köter 

Danach sollte über eine evtl. Umformulierung der Regeln nachgedacht werden. Allerdings muß der Aufwand überschaubar bleiben, lieber mal eine Ausnahme als endlose Punktekonten. Das muß ja auch alles gewartet werden.


----------



## Reisender (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> also ich denke wirklich,daß jeder user nur zeitlich gesperrt werden sollte,wenn überhaupt.
> grundsätzlich haben nazies,pädofile,geisteskranke,beschummler hier keine chance zu kriegen|kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Der gedanke ist nicht schlecht !!! da es ja kein weltuntergang gewesen ist. In meinen augen ist das eine kleine reiberrei zwischen zwei boardis, die beide einwenig über die stränge geschlagen haben...vier wochen dauerarest bei wasser und brot, hätten für beide ausgereicht..|supergri

und eins sollte man auch nicht vergessen, ob Member oder Mod alle machen sie fehler. Und fehler machen durfen wir alle...

Aber mir würde es nicht im Traum einfallen, für solche kleinigkeit denn bettler hier zu machen.  #d#d#d wer mich nicht haben möchte!! da werde ich nicht zu kreutze kriechen.


----------



## Palerado (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Bei dieser Geschichte mus sich immer wieder an den Hundethread denken.
Da haben wir uns gefetzt und man muss auch sagen, dass da KLEINE  |rolleyes Beleidigungen bei waren.

Ein paar Seiten weiter hatte sich das ganze geklärt OHNE dass ein Mod eingeschritten ist und es Verwarnungen gegeben hätte, und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass da schon ein paar gerechtfertigt gewesen wären.

Also lasst uns noch ein paar Seiten voll machen und denn passt das wieder  :m


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du dir ja den ganzen Thread reinziehen, der den Anlass gegeben hat .... siehe hier... #h
> 
> ... und hier die Entschuldigung... klick misch... #h



hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht..... danke für die Info !!!  :m
is ja unter aller Sau muß ich mal sagen !!!!   |evil: #q   :v
kann man als Verteidigung ja mal nur annehmen das er ein jugendliches Alter hat..... aber die Art und Weise dieser diskussion.... #d
sollte man mal als Vergleich hier *ganz doll *berücksichtigen !!!!!


----------



## Palerado (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Habe mir jetzt auch nochmal einen Teil der Diskussion durchgelesen.

Jetzt könnte man auch wieder prima diskutieren ob "Naggen" eine schlimmere Beleidigung als "Aufschneiderkiddie" ist. 
Aber seid drum


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir jetzt auch nochmal einen Teil der Diskussion durchgelesen.
> 
> Jetzt könnte man auch wieder prima diskutieren ob "Naggen" eine schlimmere Beleidigung als "Aufschneiderkiddie" ist.
> Aber seid drum



wohl nur einen Teil  ???!?!?!
Aufschneiderkiddie find ich nich soooo schlimm....
aber das titulieren als Ar****** löcher und den Rest seiner Äußerungen auf jeden Fall !!!
vor allem immer das "alle_über_einen_Kamm_scheren", nach dem Motto ihr seit sowieso alle sch.....  #d
will ihn jetzt nich durchn Senf ziehen bestimmt nicht....nur halt mal als Vergleich zu den meiner Meinung nach "unglücklichen" Hinterlader/Naggen Geschichte....  :m


----------



## Palerado (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Dass die Beschimpfungen sch.... waren ist klar.
Ich wollte damit auch nur andeuten, dass man wochenlange Diskussionen führen kann wenn man wirklich mal alle Threads durchsucht.

Aufschneiderkiddie finde ich übrigens nicht wirklich lustig. Da würde ich lieber als Arschl... betitelt werden


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Beschimpfungen sch.... waren ist klar.
> Ich wollte damit auch nur andeuten, dass man wochenlange Diskussionen führen kann wenn man wirklich mal alle Threads durchsucht.
> 
> Aufschneiderkiddie finde ich übrigens nicht wirklich lustig. Da würde ich lieber als Arschl... betitelt werden



hast schon recht.....
irgendwie wird diese Geschichte schon etwas überdrüssig... |uhoh:
die bist ja auch schon 25 und da wäre das klar fehl am Platz !!!!  :m
wenn ich mich jedoch von nem 15 jährigen so anmachen lassen müßte würden da bestimmt noch andere Texte kommen denke ich....


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> Aufschneiderkiddie finde ich übrigens nicht wirklich lustig. Da würde ich lieber als Arschl... betitelt werden



:q :q lol 

@Palerado 
dann les dir erstmal den Thread hier durch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48602&page=1&pp=15

meiner Meinung nach einer der lustigsten die wir je hatten :q


----------



## wodibo (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Na wenns denn sein soll   

Wir hatten Anfang 2002 mal ne harte Diskussion im Laberforum. Da fielen einige böse Worte. Soll ich den Link auch noch fix raussuchen  ;+  #d


----------



## Torskfisk (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ pilkman
Danke für deine Recherche

@ all
Die in dem Posting 219 aufgeführten Links zeigen was *doch* möglich ist.
Letztendlich aber führt die damalige Entscheidung die hier geführte Diskussion ad absurdum, insofern als dass damals überhaupt keine Zweideutigkeit oder Differenzierung möglich war. Und trotzdem wurde dem Boardie die Rückkehr ermöglicht!
Und bevor einer jetzt rumnaggt(rumnörgelt), ich habe den Thread durchgelesen!
Sollte gerade in diesem direkten Vergleich, Marcy nicht die Möglichkeit der Rückkehr gegeben werden wird die Auslegung der Regeln im AB zur Farce und der Vorwurf der ungleichen Behandlung mit Recht erhoben!


----------



## Pilkman (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann les dir erstmal den Thread hier durch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48602&page=1&pp=15 ... meiner Meinung nach einer der lustigsten die wir je hatten :q



Boaaah übel, Franzerl ....  #d ... da ist ja jemand völlig ausgetickt und hat sprachlich und von den Umgangsformen her absolut in die Kiste ganz unten gegriffen.  |krach: 

Aber ein ziemlich eindeutiger Fall für eine Sperrung, hmm? Da war ja gar kein guter Wille mehr erkennbar.


----------



## The_Duke (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> :q :q lol
> 
> @Palerado
> dann les dir erstmal den Thread hier durch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48602&page=1&pp=15
> ...



 |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah: Erstklassig...einfach nur zu köstlich!  :m  :m 
...aber auch ein erstklassiges Beispiel einiger Boardies, wie man man mit Provokationen umgehen kann, ohne gleich mit der selben Munition zurückschießen zu müssen  ...es geht also auch so!


----------



## The_Duke (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenns denn sein soll
> 
> Wir hatten Anfang 2002 mal ne harte Diskussion im Laberforum. Da fielen einige böse Worte. Soll ich den Link auch noch fix raussuchen  ;+  #d



Joa wodi...mach hinne bitte  :m  :m


----------



## Palerado (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Danke Franz.
Was mich jetzt aber wirklich interessiert.
Zahlt BigEarn's Papa denn jetzt?

Edit: Wer noch Lust hat http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34304&page=1&pp=15&highlight=Kampfhund


----------



## Plünnfischer (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Hallo,

ich möchte auch kurz Stellung zu der Sache beziehen.Erwartet aber nicht ,

das ich mich in dieser Diskussion endlos mit einbeziehen lasse.

Dies bleibt das einzigste posting zu diesem Thema von mir!

Ich möchte ich mich bei Marcel für das nicht ganz faire posting

meinerseits entschuldigen.Es war nicht meine Absicht Marcel mit

meinem posting persönlich zu beleidigen.Vielmehr sollte es als

Seitenhieb auf seine Aussage Daiwa sei Schrott verstanden werden.

Sowas von jemanden zu hören,der ein versierter Meeresangler und

Angelgerätehändler ist,und selbst bei einem Hersteller im Meeresteam fischt,

deren Produkte jedenfalls mich in punkto Qualität keinesfalls überzeugen,

empfand ich als ziemlich provokant.Ich würde meinen Guten Namen(wenn

ich denn einen hätte)jedenfalls nicht für eine Marke hergeben,von deren

Qualität ich nicht selbst überzeugt bin.

Und ich denke den Vergleich mit Exori braucht Daiwa nicht zu scheuen.

Also erst mal vor der eigenen Türe kehren!

Der Satz mit den Shimanos in den Allerwertesten ist mir echt entgleist,aber

ich werde den Eindruck nicht los,das hier für Shimano unterschwellig Werbung 

betrieben wird.Ist aber meine subjektive Meinung.,die ich nicht beweisen kann,

und nehme diese Äußerung selbstverständlich zurück.

Ich würde mir in Zukunft wünschen,wenn es ums Gerät geht,objektive und

transparente Meinungen zu posten,und klar die negativen und positiven

Eigenschaften zu benennen.Nur so können wir in Zukunft das verhindern,

was durch Meine und Marcels Äußerungen entstanden ist.

Ich nehme Marcels Entschuldigung jedenfalls an,und ich hoffe er 

respektiert auch meine Entschuldigung.Ich denke wir beide haben 

hiermit unseren guten Willen gezeigt,und den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen.

Plünnfischer Marco


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

|good: .......... #6


----------



## folkfriend (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> |good: .......... #6



... seh`ich auch so !!!#6


----------



## vk58 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

So jetzt laßt es hier wieder "menscheln"! Beide Kontrahenten haben sich ernsthaft entschuldigt. Jetzt müssen die Mods noch über ihren Schatten springen und eine zu schnelle Sperrung zeitlich begrenzen und dann aufheben und wir können alle weiter herzhaft miteinander umgehen!:m


----------



## Palerado (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt laßt es hier wieder "menscheln"! Beide Kontrahenten haben sich ernsthaft entschuldigt. Jetzt müssen die Mods noch über ihren Schatten springen und eine zu schnelle Sperrung zeitlich begrenzen und dann aufheben und wir können alle weiter herzhaft miteinander umgehen!:m


Spring
Spring
Spring
Spring
Spring

Ich bin gespannt was passiert.


----------



## Micky (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ Plünnfischer: Fein das Du Dich hier auch noch mal zu Wort gemeldet hast, RESPEKT !!!


----------



## Kurzer (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

So Ihr Moderatoren, bitte gebt euch nen Ruck! So wie es aussieht würde es doch die meisten freuen wenn sich der "Bengel" hier wieder einmischen darf.


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Moin ,
ich habe mir gerade die Geschichte ganz durchgelesen und finde es schön wie hier ganz offen diskutiert wird . Beide , Marcel und Plünnfischer haben sich zu Äußerungen hinreißen lassen , die hier nicht her gehören . *Aber *  Marcel und Plünnfischer  hatten auch den Mut sich zu entschuldigen und das finde ich klasse . Wir sind nicht immer alle Engel und haben so unsere Macken , aber wer sich entschuldigt , der sollte eine Chance bekommen , neu anzufangen . Ich würde , da Marcel ja 3 gelbe Karten schon hat , für eine " Bewährungsstrafe pledieren . Wenn dann noch was passiert , das ist Ihm nicht mehr zu helfen  :q , aber soweit dürfte es nicht kommen wenn ich mir so seine Postings anschaue  #6 .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Big Fins (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Manoman, dieser Thread wächst schneller als Bambus |uhoh:
Also der Thread mit dem karpfenprofi war ja der Hammer, so was ist schon übel, gerade für einen 15jährigen. 
Kann hier nur sagen das ich vor beiden hier jetzt meinen nicht vorhandenen Hut ziehe, Marcel und Plünni.
Ich hoffe, Plünni, Du nimmst mir die Aufforderung zur Ermahnung nicht übel, empfand es aber gegen Marcel sehr einseitig. Aber ich hoffe es ist nun aus der Welt.
@ Mods, ihr habt keine andere Wahl, nachdem der Karpfenprofi (aus super Salzburg )  wieder  rein durfte. In dem Thread gab es Stoff für 5-6 Ermahnungen.
so long....


----------



## Agalatze (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ plünnfischer
finde ich klasse dass du dich auch zu wort gemeldet hast.
zu der daiwa,exori und shimano sache ist nur zu sagen, dass
du du daiwa nicht mit exori vergleichen kannst. das schneidet exori nicht gut ab.
marcel hat nicht deshalb gepostet weil er im exoriteam drinnen ist, sondern er hat als angelngerätehändler mit seinen erfahrungen von reklamationen gepostet.
und normal würde ja auch keiner der im exoriteam ist, werbung für shimano machen oder ? also siehst du, dass er keiner der teamangler ist, der ausschließlich von seiner marke überzeugt ist. marci ist da einfach nur objektiv in bezug auf die produkte


----------



## Agalatze (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

würde mich auch mal interessieren ob thomas unabhängig von der entscheidung die entschuldigung annimmt !?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin,
die Entschuldigung von Marcel wie auch die von Plünnfischer wurden von uns zur Kenntnis genommen und angenommen. Stellvertretend für alle Moderatoren sage ich da mal Danke Jungs.
Wir sind jetzt am beraten wie es weiter gehen wird, ich hoffe ihr könnt verstehen das wir da nichts übers Knie brechen wollen und uns darum etwas Zeit lassen so das jeder von uns seine Meinung äußern kann.
Aus diesem Grund wird mit einer Entscheidung über Marcels Zukunft im AB nicht vor Mitte nächter Woche zu rechnen sein auch über eventuelle Regeländerungen werden wir uns erst dann zu Wort melden.
So bitte ich alle euch bis zu einem offiziellen Posting von einem von uns in Geduld zu üben und nicht länger zu drängeln oder Marcels Freischaltung einzufordern. Wir werden bestimmt eine Regelung finden mit der alle zufrieden sein können. 
Habt Geduld wir melden uns.  #h


----------



## The_Duke (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Egal wie die Sache jetzt ausgeht...dieser Thread hat nahezu 250 Postings #6 
Für mich bemerkenswert ist, daß bei so einem brisanten Thema die Diskussion sehr gesittet verlaufen ist und sich keiner im Ton vergriffen hat...dafür meinen  #r  #r  #r 

Den gleichen #r ebenfalls für die beiden "Kontrahenten" Marcel und Plünnfischer...sie haben gezeigt, daß man auch nach einer Auseinandersetzung sich die Hand reichen kann und sich nicht gegenseitig auf die Ignoreliste setzen muss.
Auch wenn ich eigentlich einer Amnestie für Marcel zuerst skeptisch gegenüber stand, so wie er sich jetzt verhalten hat, wäre eine *zweite und aber letzte Chance(!) * nicht verkehrt....


----------



## Micky (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden bestimmt eine Regelung finden mit der alle zufrieden sein können.


 #6 SUPER MÄNNERS #6


----------



## IKEA S (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> auch über eventuelle Regeländerungen werden wir uns erst dann zu Wort melden.
> Habt Geduld wir melden uns. #h


 

Firlefanz !!!! wir brauchen keine neuen regeln, die die da sind !!! sind schon in ordnung...#h #h nur hier geht es um die aussagen/bedürfnisse der boarder, und die wollen etwas *VON EUCH !!! *

Und bedanken dafür!! das Boarder hinter einem Boarder stehen, mußt du dich auch nicht !! denn wir sind alle ein Team und spielen zusammen, ansonsten wäre das Angelboard nicht das Angelboard.....und kommen wir nicht alle aus der gleichen dose ???? 

http://de.send.greetings.yahoo.com/greet/send?.id=370029752&.catu=/browse/Verschiedenes/Sport_und_Freizeit/Angeln/


oder aus der Fliegenfischer........ http://de.send.greetings.yahoo.com/greet/send?.id=370012915&.catu=/browse/Verschiedenes/Sport_und_Freizeit/Angeln/

und runter kommen wir doch alle......
http://de.send.greetings.yahoo.com/greet/send?.id=370013165&.catu=/browse/Verschiedenes/Sport_und_Freizeit/Ballonfahren/


also macht dem jungen eine freude !! und uns auch......und last ihn wieder angeln und posten......
http://de.send.greetings.yahoo.com/greet/send?.id=370001701&.catu=/browse/Verschiedenes/Sport_und_Freizeit/Angeln/

*das kommt nicht von IKEA S sondern vom Reisenden !!! sie war mal wieder angemeldet.....und ich habe es nicht gesehen..#h  *


----------



## Reisender (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Tut mir leid das ich nicht gesehen habe, das IKEA S angemeldet war......|wavey: |wavey: 


aber der post ist meine sache, und nicht einer Dame die ich liebe......|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

OK !!!! einen habe ich noch !!!! wie viele vieleicht doch *Euern Sprung* sehen möchten...:q :q :q 



http://de.send.greetings.yahoo.com/greet/send?.id=370026484&.catu=/browse/Verschiedenes/Sport_und_Freizeit/Humorvoll/


----------



## Reisender (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Willkommen im Board Marcel |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:  viel Spaß mit uns.....und immer eine .......steife rute...|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Marcel1409.............Letzte Aktivität: *Heute* 20:41 
Betrachtet die Startseite Anglerboard.de @ 20:41 


Bin ich Blind oder habe ich einen Schaden ?????? er ist wieder da |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Plünnfischer (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@Agalatze

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nichts mehr zu diesem Thema schreiben,aber ich glaube

Aga du hast mich missverstanden.

Ich meinte,wer in einem Meeresteam von Exori fischt,dessen Produkte qualitativ 

sicher nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind,der sollte sich nicht anmaßen die

Produkte von einem anderen (Spitzen)Herstellers pauschal als Schrott zu bezeichnen.

Denn diese Aussage ist weder objektiv noch hilfreich.Und da Marcel selbst Daiwa 

im Programm hat,bin ich sicher,das er sich auch objektiv über deren Produkte

äußern kann,aber leider hat er es im Bezug auf der Daiwa-Exeler Rolle nicht

getan.Ich wäre froh gewesen,wenn er die Schwachpunkte der Exeler

aufgezeigt hätte,denn die Rolle steht ganz oben auf meinem Wunschzettel.

Jede ernst gemeinte Aussage zu einem Produkt,das deren Stärke oder Schwäche

aufzeigt ist Gold wert,und gerade wenn sie von jemanden kommen,der mit

Angelgerät Handel&Service betreibt.Schließlich haben solche Aussagen

Großen Einfluß auf die Kaufentscheidung der Boardis hier.Aber da wir ja alle 

lernfähig sind,bin ich sicher das Marcel sobald er wieder posten darf,objektive 

Aussagen treffen wird.

Übrigens hat ein mir gut bekannter Händler mir bestätigt,das es bei Daiwa

Produkten bei Ihm nicht mehr Rückläufer gibt als bei Shimano.

Also eine Medallie hat immer zwei Seiten.



@plaa sawei-nein ich bin auf niemanden sauer,ich bin der Meinung das 

die Verwarnung gegen mich in Ordnung geht.



Shalom Marco


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@Reisender
klar.. er kann sich doch einloggen... nur eben nicht schreiben 

@Plünnfischer |good:


----------



## Reisender (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Reisender
> klar.. er kann sich doch einloggen... nur eben nicht schreiben
> 
> @Plünnfischer |good:


 

Danke Franz!!

Ich dachte halt das er wieder Frei ist.......#q #q #q  sorry !!!


----------



## degl (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@plünnfischer,


auch mein händler in elmshorn kann keine erhöhte rückläuferzahl bei daiwa feststellen,im gegenteil,seine kontingente sind immer gut zu verkaufen gewesen(hab heute mal gefragt).
mich hätte ebenfalls brennend interessiert warum daiwa von marcel als schrott bezeichnet wurde.
leider ging der ganze tread derart in die binsen,daß ich immer noch nicht weiter bin,zumal daiwa ganz oben in meiner wunschliste steht und die erste in den nächsten tagen mein eigen wird;+ #c 

gruß degl


----------



## Agalatze (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Plünnfischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Agalatze
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nichts mehr zu diesem Thema schreiben,aber ich glaube
> 
> ...


 
moin marco,
ich kann echt nicht verstehen was du immer mit dem exoriteam willst ?!?!?!?!?
das hat doch nun überhaupt garnichts damit zu tun ! missverstanden habe ich dich auch nicht, aber DU kapierst irgendwie nicht was ich meine.
MARCEL hat aufgrund seiner erfahrungen mit daiwa gepostet. und da er nunmal den riesen angelladen hier hat, kann er wohl ziemlich genau sagen was sache ist oder ?
da verstehe ich auch nicht wieso er sich als händler zusammennehmen soll, wenn das nunmal seine meinung ist ! ist doch schwachsinn wenn er etwas schönreden soll, was nicht schön ist. sowas würde man betrug nennne. stell dir mal vor er verkauft dir schrott und hinterher bekommst du raus, dass er dieses produkt schlecht findet. dann wärest du der erste der schreien würde und auf reklamation und beschiss wittern würdest.
übrigens war ich auch sehr begeistert von der rollen, bis ich von zwei kumpels schlechte rückmeldungen bekommen habe. beide rollen machten böse geräusche nach nur wenigen einsätzen.
die beiden reklamierten bei marcel, und der war bei so einem teuren hochwertigen produkt natürlich sehr sauer, dass sowas passiert.
schließlich darf er sich DIE BÖSEN worte der kunden anhören.
versuch mal darüber nachzudenken was ich meine. dann kannst du vielleicht auch verstehen wieso marcel zornig auf die daiwa geräte ist.
ich habe auch keine gute meinung mehr von daiwa. zumindest die rollen würde ich niemals einer shimano vorziehen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch keine gute meinung mehr von daiwa. zumindest die rollen würde ich niemals einer shimano vorziehen.


da kannst mal sehen wie das Leben so spielt. bei mir ist es ganz genau anders herum.


----------



## Lotte (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

moin-moin,

nun laßt das thema rollen doch mal sterben!!! jeder hat seine lieblingsmarke!!! entstanden ist das ganze doch nur wegen der frage nach der salzwasserfestigkeit!!! dieses wurde klar und deutlich verneint!!! damit hätte die gaze sache schon beendet sein können!!!

man kann sicherlich trefflich darüber streiten, welche rolle nun das bessere preis/leistungsverhältnis hat!!! da muß sich dann halt jeder seine eigene meinung bilden!!! die sichtweisen der einzelnen boardies sind nun ausgetauscht und besprochen worden!!! also bitte haut euch nun nicht die köppe ein, ob nun mehr reklamationen bei der firma a oder bei der firma b auftreten!!! wenn jemand von a überzeugt ist wird er weiter bei a kaufen!!! ebenso der b begeisterte!!! motagsrollen gibt es sicherlich bei jeder firma!!!


----------



## folkfriend (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt laßt es hier wieder "menscheln"! Beide Kontrahenten haben sich ernsthaft entschuldigt. Jetzt müssen die Mods noch über ihren Schatten springen und eine zu schnelle Sperrung zeitlich begrenzen und dann aufheben und wir können alle weiter herzhaft miteinander umgehen!:m


 

... in diesem Sinne : Gebt euch einen Ruck und .......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.........................................Schatten......


----------



## HD4ever (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ja ... zieht sich ein büschn  .....  #c


----------



## Agalatze (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

naja die mods hatten ja "mitte" der woche gesagt. also ich denke mal morgen oder donnerstag hören wir was...


----------



## Micky (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Nu setz die Jungs ma nicht so unter Druck... 
*ABER MORGEN ABEND STEHT HIER WAS LOS IST, JAAAAAAA !?!?!?!?!?!* :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

unter Druck setzen lassen wir uns sowieso nicht. 

Hier nun die offizielle Erklärung vom Team:

Hallo boardies und marcel,

Das Moderatorenteam hat Marcel’s Entschuldigung akzeptiert. Das Team hat sich deshalb entschlossen, ihn nach einer ab heute laufenden Frist von 2 Wochen wieder frei zuschalten.
Voraussetzung hierfür ist eine zukünftig sachliche Teilnahme am Boardleben.

Wir weisen bei dieser Gelegenheit darauf hin, dass es sich bei der Wiederfreischaltung von marcel um einen Einzelfall handelt und mit keinem Anspruch auf die Freischaltung anderer, momentan gesperrter Member einhergeht!


----------



## Micky (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Respekt Männers !!!! #6


----------



## Pilkman (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Eine gute Entscheidung, wie ich finde! #6

Alle Achtung und Respekt für Eure Arbeit!!!

@ Marcel1409

Welcome back! #h :m


----------



## Lotte (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

|jump:|jump:

uuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*genial!!!!!!
*
@ moderatoren: ganz große klasse!!! ich glaube diese entscheidung wird wirklich beiden seiten gerecht!!! das ab hättewirklich sehrwertvolle info's verloren, wenn er auf dauer gesperrt worden wäre!!!

@ marcel: ein herzliches willkommen zurück (ich weiß, ich bin 2 wochen zu früh :q:q:q). und marcel: ab sofort ganz, ganz lieb sein, jaaaa?????? 
zur strafe müßtest du, meiner meinung nach, unter deinem benutzernamen "der naggen" führen :q:q:q!!!


----------



## folkfriend (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute Entscheidung, wie ich finde! #6
> 
> Alle Achtung und Respekt für Eure Arbeit!!!
> 
> ...


 


... genau #h ... so und nun kein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mehr sonst|smash:


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute Entscheidung, wie ich finde! #6
> 
> Alle Achtung und Respekt für Eure Arbeit!!!
> 
> ...


Da nicht nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## kanalbulle (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> zur strafe müßtest du, meiner meinung nach, unter deinem benutzernamen "der naggen" führen :q:q:q!!!


Oh Lotte - wenn das "Gesetz" würde, hättest du in deiner Signatur keinen Platz mehr ! :q :q :q
Was mir da spontan alles für Namen einfallen |uhoh: #6 #h


----------



## Lotte (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir da spontan alles für Namen einfallen |uhoh: #6 #h



|krach: nöööö, nööööö :q:q:q#6!!!

kann ja gar nicht!!!! bin doch immer soooo lieb :l!!!!


----------



## degl (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

welcome back Marcel1409

gruß degl#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Jo Du Naggen :q!!! Reiß Dich zusammen und hab Spaß mit uns..... #6#6#6 Schön, dass Du wieder da bist und vielen Dank an die Mod´s.....!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Auch von meiner Seite #r an die Mods!!! Habt Ihr fein gemacht!!!

@ Marcel
Dir ein herzliches |welcome: back to the Anglerboard!!! Auf das es ab jetzt eine stressfreie Zeit hier wird.... Ach so, alles TRUMPF bei Dir??  
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Micky (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Na dann eröffne Ich mal den 
*OFFIZIELLEN
 "MARCY-COUNTDOWN"*

*14 Tage*

bis zum COMEBACK !!!​


----------



## Katze_01 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin


Einen Dank an die Mods, 

die sich die Entscheidung sicher nicht leicht und trotzdem eine  Entscheidung getroffen haben.#6 

Das welcome back spare ich mir für später auf:q


----------



## Agalatze (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

dafür haben wir ja nun auch das neue kultwort des boards !!!

*NAGGEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rosi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Ich finde diese Entscheidung gut und richtig.

@ Marcel, du bist ein Einzelfall damit trägst du auch die Verantwortung für evtl. spätere andere Einzelfälle. 
@ Aga, und du bist ein richtiger Kumpel, denn ohne dein Wirken wäre es nicht so gekommen.#6


----------



## Agalatze (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

danke rosi !!!
jaja ich bin aber auch ein feiner kerl :m
hehe....


----------



## Katze_01 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin


Ey Aga,

da haste Recht, 

du Naggen:q :q :q


----------



## Torskfisk (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ mods
Ich weiß nicht was letztlich den Ausschlag für eure Entscheidung gegeben hat, aber RESPEKT und Dank dafür. Mich würde dabei mal interessieren, wieviele Stunden ihr nur für die Diskussionen in diesem Fall benötigt habt? 
@ all
Diskutieren bringt eben doch manchmal was !
@ marcel ( Der Naggen)
Junge komm bald wieder, bald wieder nach Haus`.......


----------



## HD4ever (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> zur strafe müßtest du, meiner meinung nach, unter deinem benutzernamen "*der naggen*" führen



nach der ganzen Aufregung bin ich da auch für !!!!    #6   :q:q:q
wellcome back #h


----------



## Yupii (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

... ich bin ja eigentlich Schuld:q
Respekt und herzlichen Dank an die Mods.
und Dir, Marcel #h welcome back in ca. 14 Tagen.#6
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Micky (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

*"MARCY-COUNTDOWN"
noch
13 Tage*
bis zum COMEBACK !!!
|laola:​


----------



## Jirko (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@torskfisk


> Mich würde dabei mal interessieren, wieviele Stunden ihr nur für die Diskussionen in diesem Fall benötigt habt?


definitv zuviel , da wir mods selbst den unsagbaren wunsch haben, über´s wesentliche zu schnaggeln... nämlich über unser aller hobby, dem fischen! #6


----------



## ex-elbangler (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Dann sag ich auch mal Willkommen Zurück (in 14 tagen).


Gute Entscheidung von den Mod´s.#6


----------



## fjordbutt (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Wir weisen bei dieser Gelegenheit darauf hin, dass es sich bei der Wiederfreischaltung von marcel um einen Einzelfall handelt und mit keinem Anspruch auf die Freischaltung anderer, momentan gesperrter Member einhergeht!




und genau darin sehe ich das problem. leute versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde es ja gut das er wieder posten darf, aber wo bleibt die gleichberechtigung der member? ein unbekannterer user wäre nicht wieder freigeschaltet worden, weil sich nicht 50 leute für ihn stark gemacht hätten....


....deshalb sollte man an einer gesamtlösung arbeiten....ansonsten sehe ich für die zukunft ehrlich gesagt...schwarz... #c  #h 

*meine meinung*


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin,
nur noch mal kurz zur Anmerkung. Über Marcels Sperrung haben wir Modintern schon direkt danach gesprochen da gab es diesen Thread noch gar nicht.
*Die Wiederfreischaltung von Marcel hat definitiv nichts mit Marcels Bekanntheitsgrad oder eurer Diskussiion hier zu tun. *


----------



## HD4ever (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> und genau darin sehe ich das problem. leute versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde es ja gut das er wieder posten darf, aber wo bleibt die gleichberechtigung der member? ein unbekannterer user wäre nicht wieder freigeschaltet worden, weil sich nicht 50 leute für ihn stark gemacht hätten....



stimmt doch gar nicht !!!!
lies doch mal einige Seiten zurück, mit dem Beispiel der aufgehobenen Sperrung des Karpfenboys !!!!
der wurde nach seiner Entschuldigung wieder freigeschaltet *ohne* das ein endlos langer Thread am laufen war ... 
kann man auch in diese Richtung auslegen .....
zeigt aber auch das die Arbeit der mods wirklich schwieriger/anstrengender ist als manche glauben ....  *lob*    #6


----------



## tidecutter (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> nur noch mal kurz zur Anmerkung. Über Marcels Sperrung haben wir Modintern schon direkt danach gesprochen da gab es diesen Thread noch gar nicht.
> *Die Wiederfreischaltung von Marcel hat definitiv nichts mit Marcels Bekanntheitsgrad oder eurer Diskussiion hier zu tun. *




an den feinen unterschied wird sich aber bald keiner mehr erinnern!

versteht mich nicht falsch! es geht rein ums prinzip!


----------



## wodibo (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> an den feinen unterschied wird sich aber bald keiner mehr erinnern!
> 
> versteht mich nicht falsch! es geht rein ums prinzip!



Es wird auch zukünftig über jede Verwarnung und Sperrung intern beraten. 
Wir würden zwar lieber unsere Freizeit nutzen und zum Thema angeln posten aber wer "A" sagt muß auch "B" sagen. Also binden wir uns die Arbeit ans Knie und versuchen das Board so leben zu lassen wie bisher gelebt hat und lebt. Nämlich mit einem ganz feinen Klima und kaum Verwarnungen und Sperrungen (in Anbetracht der Memberzahlen). 
Und dafür gebürt Euch allen ein fettes Danke und Petri #6
Bitte zerbrecht Euch nicht unseren Kopf.....wir werden das Kind schon schaukeln :m


----------



## Agalatze (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

mensch wodi !!!!
du alte socke !!!!

@ tidecutter
die leute werden dann noch mehr darüber diskutieren wollen, wenn es jemanden wie dich gibt, der sich hier um prinzipchen aufregt. ist nicht böse gemeint,aber nun lass doch mal gut sein, und freue dich einfach für einen boardie, dass er wieder dabei ist und die MODS so nett sind un das ermöglichen


----------



## wodibo (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@aga

das mit der Socke geht grad noch durch  |gr: aber alt das war zu viel  |krach: 
Das gibt zwar keine Verwarnung aber ne besondere Beobachtung durch die BFF :q :q


----------



## Agalatze (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

oha nun muss ich wohl mal wieder ne runde schleimen :m
du junger attraktiver super lieblings MOD !!!!!

hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt keine lange nase


----------



## HD4ever (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt keine lange nase



hoffe ich doch auch nicht für dich Mr. Münchhausen !   :q:q:q


----------



## Micky (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

*"MARCY-COUNTDOWN"
"nur" noch
12 Tage*​


----------



## Torskfisk (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> *Die Wiederfreischaltung von Marcel hat definitiv nichts mit Marcels Bekanntheitsgrad oder eurer Diskussiion hier zu tun. *


 
@ MS
Der Bekanntheitsgrad vielleicht nicht, aber die Diskussion hier? Möglicherweise schon, denn Posting Nr. 91 hörte sich irgendwie noch ganz anders an!
Es geht mir dabei nicht darum, irgendwen in die Pfanne zu hauen sondern nur darum, dass Instrument "Diskussion" zur Meinungsbildung und vielleicht auch Umentscheidung zuzulassen und zu akzeptieren.


----------



## fjordbutt (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> Posting Nr. 91 hörte sich irgendwie noch ganz anders an!




da hast du nicht ganz unrecht   PUNKT. :g


----------



## Pilkman (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ Fjordbutt

Lass den Thread in dieser Art doch einfach ruhen - ich denke, dass eine Entscheidung getroffen wurde, die allen Beteiligten recht entsprach und von der sich keiner (auch kein Unbeteiligter) benachteiligt fühlen braucht. #h

Die Entsperrung eines komplett gesperrten Boardies war kein Einzelfall wie ein Blick in die Vergangenheit zeigt. Und mit Blick auf die Zukunft wird es wohl kaum größere Probleme aufgrund dessen geben, dass nun wieder ein Boardie eine zweite Chance erhalten hat. Zumal er sich entschuldigt hat, die Entschuldigung angenommen wurde, die ursprünglich Involvierten sich ausgesprochen haben und Besserung gelobt wurde. Sprich es war im Gegensatz zu den meisten Fällen überhaupt der Wille der Wiederaufnahme und des "Bessermachens" vorhanden. 

Also, seht keine Probleme, wo keine sind. #h


----------



## fjordbutt (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

hi pilkman #h 

ich hatte meinen persönlichen "PUNKT" ja schon gesetzt...ergo |sagnix 

bin nur gespannt was in _zukunft_ so passiert #h 

beste grüsse an_ alle _beteiligten! 
fjordbutt #h  #h  #h


----------



## Jirko (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

hallo torskfisk #h


> dass Instrument xxxxx "Diskussion" zur Meinungsbildung und vielleicht auch Umentscheidung zuzulassen und zu akzeptieren...


xxxxx = *berechtigte*!

…wenn diese dann berechtigt sind, werden wir auch zukünftig selbstkritik üben torskfisk!... nobody is perfect... du nicht… wir mods nicht… und ich schon garnicht.

und nun sollten wir das thema endlich beenden und uns wieder dem wesentlichen widmen und nicht versuchen, daß thema marcel im nachhinein noch zerplücken zu wollen #h


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> und nun sollten wir das thema endlich beenden und uns wieder dem wesentlichen widmen und nicht versuchen, daß thema marcel im nachhinein noch zerplücken zu wollen #h



auch dafür !!!  #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> @ MS
> Der Bekanntheitsgrad vielleicht nicht, aber die Diskussion hier? Möglicherweise schon, denn Posting Nr. 91 hörte sich irgendwie noch ganz anders an!
> Es geht mir dabei nicht darum, irgendwen in die Pfanne zu hauen sondern nur darum, dass Instrument "Diskussion" zur Meinungsbildung und vielleicht auch Umentscheidung zuzulassen und zu akzeptieren.


Moin Torskfisk,
was steht denn da? Doch nur das ich/wir zu dem Zeitpunkt noch für eine entgültige Sperrung waren. Das hat doch aber nichts damit zu tun das wir schon seit der Sperrung drüber diskutiert hatten. Da wir aber sehr viele Mods sind die nicht immer sofort zur Stelle sind sondern aus Zeitgründen auch mal etwas weniger im Board sein können kamen wir eben dann später zu einer anderen Entscheidung. 
So ich hoffe ich konnte das nun endgültig klar stellen und nun lasst uns übers Angeln schreiben denn dieses Thema sollte jetzt abgeschlossen sein da doch eigentlich alle zufrieden sind.


----------



## nikmark (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Ist dieser Thread nicht schon viel zu lang ?
Viel ist gesagt worden, vieles bereinigt und er wird dennoch kein Ende finden !

Wer, trotz aller Meinungsfreiheit und immer wieder hochkommenden neuen und schon immer gehörten Ansichten möchte dieses Thema noch weiter diskutieren ?

Es ist doch nur noch eine Darstellung eigener Gefühle und dann wird es ein Endlosthread werden.

Wer von den Mods ist jetzt mal so pragmatisch und macht den Mist hier zu !

Es nervt nur noch !

Nikmark


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Niemand, weil
1.: niemand gezwungen ist hier zu lesen
und 
2.: man doch sehen kann wie die Leute so drauf sind.


----------



## Agalatze (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

hast recht thomas ! und hier wird ja auch sehr sachlich und anstäündig diskutiert wie ich finde.


----------



## Torskfisk (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ jirko + MS
OK, PUNKT. Obwohl..........nein war nur Spaß.


----------



## Micky (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Wo sollte ich sonst mit dem Countdown hin??? :q 

*"MARCY-COUNTDOWN"
**11 Tage
*bis zum COMEBACK !!!​


----------



## sunny (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Marcy-Countdown:

Micky träumst du :q ?? 

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



> Micky träumst du :q ??


*
"MARCY-COUNTDOWN"
8 Tage
bis zum COMEBACK !!!​*​


----------



## sunny (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Geht doch. Warum nicht gleich so? |supergri 

sunny #h


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

hehe wo bleibt der "kurze" ???
man nannte ihn auch den countdown-gott :m


----------



## Kurzer (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Mahlzeit,

Ihr "NAGGEN"|wavey: . Ihr habt gerufen?! Ich hab euch gehört! :q 

Was macht die Küste, das gelobte Meeresland und wo ist der Marci der einzt verschwand?;+ #c 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Süden!#h


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

hehe da isser ja der hühnerschrecker :m
an der küste ist noch alles beim alten.
letzte woche waren wir los. hast den bericht schon gelesen ?
naggenparty in der brandung heisst er.
marci ist nächste woche wieder dabei


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> marci ist nächste woche wieder dabei



jepp !!!   :q
war übrigens cool den einen oder anderen boardie mal anzutreffen !!!  #h #6
muß nur noch etwas intensiviert werden meinerseits...   |bla:
den Skorpion hab ich ja gleich am übernächsten Tag mal rein zufällig ins Boot gezerrt....   :q


----------



## Kurzer (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Ihr seid echt beneidenswert...so dicht an der Ostsee...bleibt für mich ein Traum.#t 

Logisch habe ich den Bericht gelesen, muss doch wissen was Ihr da oben so treibt:q !

Schöne Grüße auch an die Anderen und Marci's Dad, ein netter Kerl!

Gruß


----------



## Micky (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

*@ Kurzer:* mit dem Countdown hier sollte keine "Amtsanmaßung" sein...

Eigentlich wäre :m "Countdownpapst" doch ne Passende Signatur unter Deinem Boardienamen. Meinen "Segen" hast Du....


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> keine "Amtsanmaßung" sein...



du bist ja auch schon der für die Salzwürmer.......   :q:q:q    -


----------



## Kurzer (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin,

wie kann man die Signatur ändern?#c  Würde dies tun wenn ich niemanden damit zu Nahe trete.

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wie kann man die Signatur ändern?#c  Würde dies tun wenn ich niemanden damit zu Nahe trete.



--> Profil--> Signatur ändern     :m
also mir zumindest überhaupt nicht.....    #h
da kann doch jeder eigendlich so gut wie alls rein texten was er mag...  #c


----------



## Kurzer (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Dort kann ich doch nicht die Signatur unter meinem Bild ändern, oder hab ich etwas übersehen?

Danke Dir vorab schon mal!

Gruß


----------



## ex-elbangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Nicht Sig ändern sondern Profil ändern.

Und dann Benutzertitel eingeben


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

stimmt !!!   sorry....
machst du unter Profil ändern ---> eigenen Benutzertitel     #6


----------



## Kurzer (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Guckst DU?!:q :q :q 

Danke euch!!!


----------



## ex-elbangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Jetzt werde ich glaube ich doch noch Gläubig,

bei den ganzen Päpsten/Papsten/Papsts hier:q 


Verdammt, es gibt keine mehrzahl von "PAPST"


----------



## Micky (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt werde ich glaube ich doch noch Gläubig,
> bei den ganzen Päpsten/Papsten/Papsts hier:q
> Verdammt, es gibt keine mehrzahl von "PAPST"


 Grundsätzlich den "Dinger-Plural" benutzen = Papstdinger :q 

@ Kurzer: Fein Fein.... #6


----------



## Kurzer (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Ihr Küstennaggen,#h 

nur noch *7 Tage*, dann kommt er wieder der *Master of Disaster!* Zeit wird's!:q 

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Micky (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Seeeeeeehr schön Kurzer... als ob er nie weg war !!! #6


----------



## Kurzer (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Hab euch immer schön heimlich beobachtet und neidvoll eure herrlichen Beiträge gelesen...irgendwann ziehe ich auch an die Küste...ich träum schon wieder...

Gruß aus Leipzig


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

na dann herzlich willkommen kurzer :m


----------



## HD4ever (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

son büschn Platz ist hier oben an der Zander- / Hornikant noch zu finden ... #h   :m


----------



## Kurzer (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Ihr Küstenknaben#h ,

nur noch *6 Tage* bis der Marci wieder in die Tasten hauen kann. Ich schlage vor das er sich schon mal warm macht, schließlich hat er ne Menge nachzuholen:q :q !

Gruß


----------



## Micky (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

*4 TAGE* noch...


----------



## Micky (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

*1 Tag* 
und der Rest vom Dienstag noch... #v


----------



## Kurzer (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ups, da war ja noch was....danke Micky!

Gruß


----------



## Micky (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

*13 Stunden 22 Minuten* und unser Naggen ist wieder dabei !!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin ihr Marcelfans,
ich wollte euch nur mitteilen das ich Marcel eben wieder frei geschaltet habe.
Ich wünsche Marcel viel Spaß weiter im AB und freue mich auf seine fachlichen Beiträge und bitte ihn zugleich jetzt vor dem abschicken immer erst noch mal zu lesen. 
@Marcel, wenn du mal wieder einen dicken Hals bekommst warte einfach ein drei Stunden und poste nicht gleich drauf los.


----------



## Lotte (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ihr Marcelfans,
> ich wollte euch nur mitteilen das ich Marcel eben wieder frei geschaltet habe.
> Ich wünsche Marcel viel Spaß weiter im AB und freue mich auf seine fachlichen Beiträge und bitte ihn zugleich jetzt vor dem abschicken immer erst noch mal zu lesen.
> @Marcel, wenn du mal wieder einen dicken Hals bekommst warte einfach ein drei Stunden und poste nicht gleich drauf los.


|jump:|jump:

moin-moin,

dann schmeiße ich mal ein herzliches willkommen zurück an den küstennaggen |supergri:m in die runde!!!! freue mich, daß du wieder da bist!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabu (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

ich schliess mich lotte an ...

 |wavey: welcome back !  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Und ich schließ mich Lotte und Fabu an...... *watfreuichmich* #6#6#6


----------



## goeddoek (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Jepp - und ich schließ mich Lotte ,Fabu  und Sylverpasi an  |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Moin ,
Welcome back Marcel1409.


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Juhuuuu wir haben ihn wieder:m


----------



## Kescherdriller (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Du Naggen!!

Hab mich,auch wenns schwer gefallen ist,mit nem Posting zurück gehalten!! DOCH nu meld ich mich auch mal zu Wort:

WELCOME BACK ON BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Big Fins (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

moin Marcel, geht doch und willkommen zurück :m


----------



## Yupii (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

tach und welcome back|supergri#6.
Gruss Uwe P


----------



## Kurzer (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! Freu mich auf Deine Berichte und Tips.

Gruß auch von den "SÜDMÄNNERN"!

Daniel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Gute Lösung der "Boardverwaltung"  #6 

Und allzeit immer erst 'ne gute Tasse Tee trinken  - Ärger vergeht wie ein Feuer im Wind !  :g


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

und ich schließ mich Lotte ,Fabu, Sylverpasi und goeddoeck  an ...   |supergri|supergri|supergri
welcome back !!!    #6  :m


----------



## Micky (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Bevor sich einer wundert das Marcy sich hier nicht meldet. Hab gerade von Aga erfahren das er *KRANK|krank:* sein Bett hütet. 

*An dieser Stelle dann mal GUTE BESSERUNG !!! *


----------



## Lotte (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *An dieser Stelle dann mal GUTE BESSERUNG !!! *



da schließe ich mich doch gleich an!!!


----------



## Micky (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

immer diese Anschließer... |kopfkrat


----------



## Lotte (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese Anschließer... |kopfkrat



|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

aber mal ernsthaft: hätte marcel nicht seine krankhiet nehmen können, wo er geperrt war???? nun dürfen wir darunter leiden, daß der obernaggen  krank ist |supergri:m !!!


----------



## Micky (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

So wie Aga erzählt hat er wohl am WE ne ziemlich HARTE "Hochseetour" bei entsprechend schlechtem Wetter. Viel Regen, viel Wind und das ohne Deckel aufm Kopf... entsprechend soll es ihm jetzt gehen!


----------



## Lotte (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

|kopfkrat  hehehe, was da wohl HART war??? #g #2 ooooder |sagnix |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri!!!

wünsche dem armen kerl aber alles erdenklich gute. hoffe, daß er bald wieder richtig fit ist!!!


----------



## Reisender (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@Marcel


Auch von mir einen Gruß !!!!   |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 



http://de.send.greetings.yahoo.cm/greet/send?.id=370030903&.catu=/browse/Verschiedenes/Erotik/

Edit Tiffy: Nett gemeint so ein Mädel aber nix für das AB. Siehe Regeln.  


das wirkt wunder das sage ich dir.............meine letzte freundin..:k :k


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Mädels :m , bin wieder am start |laola: ... ich gelobe auch heiligst besserung!!! erstmals nochmal danke an alle die meine reinkarnation unterstützt haben. Ganz besonders M-S #6 , is mir so zu Ohren gekommen. War ziemlich langweilig ohne Board...


----------



## Micky (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Na Du Naggen, wieder Fit ?


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Nicht wirklich, lieg immernoch flach. wenns bis morgen nicht besser ist, muss ich warscheinlich unters messer. stirnhölenvereiterung :v ... mir kommt das vor als wenn mein schädel im schraubstock eingespannt ist und einer ständig weiter zudreht.


----------



## Micky (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Aga hatte schon sowas erwähnt. Na dann lass Dich mal verwöhnen von Deiner besseren Hälfte. Ich werd mir dann morgen Abend auch den Weg zu Euch sparen, wer weiß was Du für ne Seuche mit Dir rumschleppst... :q


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Aga hatte schon sowas erwähnt. Na dann lass Dich mal verwöhnen von Deiner besseren Hälfte. Ich werd mir dann morgen Abend auch den Weg zu Euch sparen, wer weiß was Du für ne Seuche mit Dir rumschleppst... :q



Wie führsorglich von dir |krach:  :m !!!


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Naggen-Marcel! :m

Ich hab mit der Begrüßung mal bis zu Deinem ersten Posting gewartet, aber nunmehr paßt´s schon... 

*WELCOME BACK!!!*   ... und gute Besserung!


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Danke Pilkman :m ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Na endlich Marcy...... Wat freu ich mich, Dich zu lesen :q:q:q........ Bei der nächsten Naggen-Party bin ich dabei !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> morgen nicht besser ist, muss ich warscheinlich unters messer. stirnhölenvereiterung :v ...



Ein kleines Döschen "Sinfrontal" aus der Apotheka. Kostet nicht - hilft aber die Welt. Hömopathie Zauberkunst  #6 , besser als Kopf aufmeisseln **igitt**


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Marcel, ich wünsch dir eine gute Bessereung und das du hoffentlich nicht unters Messer mußt. Das ist immer nicht schön so was.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Auch von mir ein willkommen zurück und beste Genesungswünsche.
Und auch der Wunsch dass das mit Dir zukünftig im Anglerboard für uns alle stressfreier abgeht)


----------



## MichaelB (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin,

ey naggen, schön das Du wieder hier bist :m 
Aber wegen einer Strinhölenvereiterung muß man doch nicht unter´s Messer |kopfkrat  eine rituelle Notschlachtung tut es doch auch |rolleyes 
Nee mal im Ernst, normal wird der Rüssel auf so´ne Plastikschläuche gepiekt, das krunscht ziemlich eklig, dann wird der Hohlraum gespült und gut #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

welcome back und gute Besserung !!!!   :m
halt mich ma aufm laufenden wenn die nächste Naggenpaady steigt !   |bla:
dann komm ich doch auch mit ...   :q   #h


----------



## Lotte (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

moin-moin du naggen #h,

schön, daß du wieder da bist!!! gute besserung!!!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Danke euch allen für eure Genesungswünsche! War eben beim HNO-Arzt meines Vertrauens und er hat mir, wie MichaelB schon beschrieben hat, ne Stricknadel ins Gehirn geballert. Aua.... Kann ich nur wärmstens weiter empfehlen #d  #d  #d . Aber jetzt gehts wieder einigermaßen |uhoh: !


----------



## Kurzer (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Marcel,

ich freu mich auch das Du wieder on Board bist! 

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marcel,
> ich freu mich auch das Du wieder on Board bist!
> Gruß



Moin Kurzer,

schön Dank nochmal für den Countdown #6 ! Natürlich auch an Micky, den süßen Iceengel :m ...


----------



## folkfriend (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marcel,
> 
> ich freu mich auch das Du wieder on Board bist!
> 
> Gruß


 
......Ich auch :m 
wellcome back to the





 #h #h #h


----------



## Katze_01 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin

Ey Alder,  schön das du wieder unter den "Lebenden" weilst.

"Stricknadel ins Hirn", wars schön?:q 

Na, Scherz beiseite, komm bald wieder aufn Damm:m


----------



## gerätenarr (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Es ist immer eine grosse Freude, wenn ein verlorenes Schaf zu seiner Herde findet!!!


----------



## Torskfisk (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

Moin Marcy!!
Schön, dass du wieder da bist!! #v
Aber das du dir da was durch den Kopf gehen lassen solltest war bestimmt anders gemeint oder? #4

PS: Die Quantum ist einfach nur #6   #6   #6


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: @ Marcel1409*

@ Nikmark

Hätte ich fast vergessen! Wie gehts deinen Bauchschmerzen?


----------

